# Holiday exchange 2017



## UBC03

Rules:
This is open to all members. I found it hard to turn away noobs since it is the holiday season. So don't let me down.

Keep it to around 50$ + shipping. Yunz guys have a tendency to go nuts, so keep it within the margins. Cigars are worth the REAL MSRP ( no" 30$ " Ghurkas actually worth 2$)

It doesn't have to be just cigars. You'll get the receivers name. Shoot him a pm to get his likes, hobby, sizes , lush, or teetotaler.

Receivers: this isn't a wish list, so it's not specific. Where would the fun be in that.

Dates.. 
sign ups end 11/24. Names will be drawn and listed 11/25. Items will be shipped 12/4 (this'll give you time to order something, if needed)


Items will expect to be posted when received...pics of course.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

1) @UBC03 *
2) @Timtim13 *
3) @bobbya08 *
4) @JtAv8tor *
5) @SoCal Gunner *
6) @Olecharlie
7) @OneStrangeOne
8 ) @Fusion *
9) @nboles1215
10) @Gumby-cr *
11) @Kidvegas *
12) @TCstr8
13) @Hickorynut *
14) @Alrightdriver *
15) @blackrabbit
16) @acitalianman13
17) @MattT
18 ) @Flawlessly *
19) @Humphrey's Ghost
20) @Westside Threat
21) @MyFatherFan
22) @_stormin_ *
23) @JohnBrody15
24) @Cigary *
25) @WABOOM *
26) @Robert Fouch
27) @mpomario *
28) @WNYTony *
29) @huffer33 *
30) @poppajon75 *
31) @Maxh92 *
32) @BigPuffer
33) @Gummy Jones *
34) @mambo5
35) @pasquale
36) @lukesparksoff
37) @SeanTheEvans
38) @GOT14U *
39) @Piper *
40) @Shadowdogg
Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Nice Work, Dino


----------



## Timtim13

Thanks @UBC03

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

If something happens and you're not able to do this. Let me know before the date of the name drawing. We all understand that $h#t happens. No harm no foul..

But if you wait until December fourth to tell me you can't do it.. well...you may be flogged, unless you're into that stuff. Then I'll sign you up for Thompson's mailing list. No one likes that much punishment and Thompson doesn't have a safe word.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Bump

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Morning bump

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

UBC03 said:


> Morning bump
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thx.... you just spilled a cup of virtual coffee all over me.


----------



## Olecharlie

35 signed up and we still have a few days to go. We should be able to hit 50!


----------



## _stormin_

Added a post to the original thread. I would definitely be in for this.


----------



## Olecharlie

_stormin_ said:


> Added a post to the original thread. I would definitely be in for this.


Awesome we can hit that 50 mark!


----------



## SurfnSafari

*Please remove my name thanks.*


----------



## UBC03

Bump

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

@UBC03 is the shipping date set in stone? You know how crappy my schedule is so I️ won't be home until after the 8th. Is this going to be a problem?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> @UBC03 is the shipping date set in stone? You know how crappy my schedule is so I️ won't be home until after the 8th. Is this going to be a problem?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes and no...

I appreciate the heads up. I don't think anyone would mind waiting an extra week..the 11th ok?

For the rest, it's still the fourth. If you have extenuating circumstances like Bobby let me know EARLY (the fourth is not early by the way..lol). We're an understanding bunch around here. We'll make arrangements..

Thanks again to everyone involved.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

I'm in =)


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> Yes and no...
> 
> I appreciate the heads up. I don't think anyone would mind waiting an extra week..the 11th ok?
> 
> For the rest, it's still the fourth. If you have extenuating circumstances like Bobby let me know EARLY (the fourth is not early by the way..lol). We're an understanding bunch around here. We'll make arrangements..
> 
> Thanks again to everyone involved.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Just my 2 cents.. But I'm happy to wait to be able to include Bobby. This is Christmas.. Even if it has to come a little late.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Willing to delay if you need another


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

We'll all ship on the fourth except Bobby and his partner. They'll fire it up on the 11th. No biggie. I'm sure everyone understands. I know I get it.. Work is work.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> We'll all ship on the fourth except Bobby and his partner. They'll fire it up on the 11th. No biggie. I'm sure everyone understands. I know I get it.. Work is work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Speaking of that.. I think I missed the post saying when this was firing up. I'm ready any time but also need a planning period.. Pm's etc.. Sorry I'm too lazy to scroll that far up.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> Speaking of that.. I think I missed the post saying when this was firing up. I'm ready any time but also need a planning period.. Pm's etc.. Sorry I'm too lazy to scroll that far up.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


It's in the first post slacker..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> It's in the first post slacker..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Fine then.. Oh wait with the new update that's only a button press away. Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTheEvans

hmmmm..... I think I've done this 3 years running now... wouldn't want to break with tradition


----------



## UBC03

Weekend bump

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Timtim13

Can’t wait !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Another week till we draw names

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I’m pretty excited with this, think it’s a great idea. Just waiting on my PM.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Where are the stockings ? To fill them with coal of course (charred Jawas)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigPuffer

JtAv8tor said:


> Where are the stockings ? To fill them with coal of course (charred Jawas)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey hey hey, stop giving my present ideas away. There ain't no privacy on this death star -_-


----------



## JtAv8tor

Bump for Dino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Signups end tomorrow at midnight..I'll have your names drawn Saturday morning. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Sweet. I've got some ideas but, I'll need to see who I get.

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I’d like put on that list...Pretty cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Please sign me. I thought I'd sent you a PM but maybe it was another hallucination.:embarassed:


----------



## Hickorynut

This is gonna be good!


----------



## Shadowdogg

I'm a bit of a noob but can I join?

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

poppajon75 said:


> Sweet. I've got some ideas but, I'll need to see who I get.
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


Exactly! Lots of ideas for veteran members... Noobs, I'll have to rely on a "wish list".


----------



## Shadowdogg

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So is that a yes?

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Shadowdogg said:


> So is that a yes?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


 @UBC03 is managing this so he has final call, buy I believe he said it was open to noobies as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattT

Tik tok, tik tok...getting close.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> I'd like put on that list...Pretty cool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Piper said:


> Please sign me. I thought I'd sent you a PM but maybe it was another hallucination.:embarassed:





Shadowdogg said:


> I'm a bit of a noob but can I join?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


In in in

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Piper said:


> Please sign me. I thought I'd sent you a PM but maybe it was another hallucination.:embarassed:


I didn't see it..I get ALOT of pms so I do miss some..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

UBC03 said:


> I didn't see it..I get ALOT of pms so I do miss some..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I checked my outgoing PMs and couldn't find it so it really was a hallucination but I'm glad I got in under the wire.


----------



## UBC03

Piper said:


> I checked my outgoing PMs and couldn't find it so it really was a hallucination but I'm glad I got in under the wire.


Cool

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Had two 24s screwed me all up


----------



## UBC03

1) @Piper * / @_stormin_ * 
2) @JohnBrody15 * / @Gumby-cr * 
3) @mpomario * / @poppajon75 * 
4) @TCstr8 */ @Robert Fouch * 
5) @MattT * / @lukesparksoff * 
6) @bobbya08 */ @Cocker_dude * 
7) @WABOOM */ @WNYTony * 
8) @UBC03 */ @GOT14U * 
9) @SoCal Gunner */ [MENTION=45882]Westside Threat * 
10) @JtAv8tor */ @pasquale * 
11) @Hickorynut */ @Big Puffer * 
12) @Kidvegas */ @Cigary * 
13) @Timtim13 */ @Shadowdogg * 
14) @Fusion */ @Flawlessly * 
15) @blackrabbit * / @SeanTheEvans * 
16) @Alrightdriver */ @MyFatherFan * 
17) @huffer33 */ @Gummy Jones * 
18) @Olecharlie */ @mambo5 * 
19) @acitalianman13 */ @Maxh92 * 
20) @OneStrangeOne / @Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Here's the list. Guys please complete your pms with each other by midnight Tuesday.

When you get your pm let me know in the thread, so I can keep track who's up to date.

Again don't let me down on this guys. If we can send a thousand dollars worth of smokes across the country multiple times we should be able to pull this off.lol

I was up at 4am doing this so yunz could wake up to the list(and I don't sleep much lol). So if there's any screw ups, let me know. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Thank you Dino for all your efforts!


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> Thank you Dino for all your efforts!


That's what family does..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dino, we won't let the people in whoville down....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Ahhh...my first noob...an educational gift is appropriate....Order Up!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Timtim13

@Shadowdogg PM sent!


----------



## bobbya08

@nboles1215 pm semt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

@UBC03 pm sent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

@Fusion PM sent 

Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattT

@lukesparksoff PM sent.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

@BigPuffer PM Sent....


----------



## JtAv8tor

Pm sent @pasquale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

@Cigary PM sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

KId and I are on track....he wants to know what size Depends I wear ( which I thought was odd ) and if sending airplane sized Drambuie bottles was acceptable. Yes KidVegas....I wear size medium extra-expandable/padding and will drink Drambuie through a straw out of any container.


----------



## Gummy Jones

can I pickup @welborn?

tis the season

[its poop again]


----------



## SoCal Gunner

PM Sent to @Westside Threat


----------



## SoCal Gunner

gummy jones said:


> can i pickup @*welborn*?
> 
> Tis the season
> 
> [its poop again]


lol


----------



## Maxh92

PM sent to @acitalianman13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

Gummy Jones said:


> can I pickup @welborn?
> 
> tis the season
> 
> [its poop again]


How about picking him up with a spatula...that would be fitting!>


----------



## UBC03

I'm putting an asterisk by the name of each person that sent a pm. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Huffer and I have messaged each other

I'm going to send him some undies or something


----------



## mpomario

Jon and I have conversed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

PM sent to @_stormin_


----------



## WABOOM

Message sent to @WNYTony


----------



## Flawlessly

Fusion and I are PM’ing each other. Surprisingly we found out we have another same hobby beside cigars.


Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

Pm sent @MyFatherFan

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Keep the pms goin.. I'll check in when I get home or when I inexplicably wake up at 4am..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

PM sent to @*JohnBrody15*


----------



## csk415

This is going to be fun to watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

PM off to @WABOOM

(Can't believe I'm going to get Waboomed for Xmas ! )


----------



## GOT14U

Gummy Jones said:


> Huffer and I have messaged each other
> 
> I'm going to send him some undies or something


He PMd me and was hoping they were used....just sayin. It is the season of giving!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

This is actually exciting....seeing what everybody gets and sharing...maybe share pics?


----------



## UBC03

PMs guys

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocker_dude

Any chance I can still get in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

The sign ups are closed but if anyone bails, you're in. That goes for any other late arrivals. 

if everyone follows through on the pms to set up the exchange, we might get enough for another list. But you know how things go, someone will probably flake and we'll throw you in the mix..cool?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocker_dude

Sounds good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Cocker_dude said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> The sign ups are closed but if anyone bails, you're in. That goes for any other late arrivals.
> 
> if everyone follows through on the pms to set up the exchange, we might get enough for another list. But you know how things go, someone will probably flake and we'll throw you in the mix..cool?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You listed ship date of 12/4 so if a pm is not replied to by then should someone notify you of this ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> You listed ship date of 12/4 so if a pm is not replied to by then should someone notify you of this ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'd like to have the pms sent by midweek. So I'll have time to fix it, so no one's watching other guys post their crap and they got squat because they drew a jaggoff.

That's why I'm keeping track of pms sent/received.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## _stormin_

Piper said:


> PM sent to @_stormin_


 PM sent to @Piper


----------



## pasquale

JtAv8tor said:


> Pm sent @pasquale
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


PM sent! @JtAv8tor;


----------



## UBC03

UBC03 said:


> 1) @Piper * / @_stormin_ *
> 2) @JohnBrody15 / @Gumby-cr *
> 3) @mpomario * / @poppajon75 *
> 4) @TCstr8 / @Robert Fouch
> 5) @MattT * / @lukesparksoff
> 6) @bobbya08 */ @nboles1215
> 7) @WABOOM */ @WNYTony *
> 8) @UBC03 */ @GOT14U *
> 9) @SoCal Gunner */ [MENTION=45882]Westside Threat
> 10) @JtAv8tor */ @pasquale
> 11) @Hickorynut */ @Big Puffer
> 12) @Kidvegas */ @Cigary *
> 13) @Timtim13 */ @Shadowdogg
> 14) @Fusion */ @Flawlessly *
> 15) @blackrabbit / @SeanTheEvans
> 16) @Alrightdriver */ @MyFatherFan
> 17) @huffer33 */ @Gummy Jones *
> 18) @Olecharlie / @mambo5
> 19) @acitalianman13 / @Maxh92 *
> 20) @OneStrangeOne / @Humphrey's Ghost
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


We have 7 groups outta 20 that have completed their pm exchange..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## pasquale

UBC03 said:


> We have 7 groups outta 20 that have completed their pm exchange..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


8 including us! 

Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## Shadowdogg

Many messages sent between me and @Timtim13

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

pasquale said:


> 8 including us!
> 
> Thanks for setting this up!


Yep in process of winterizing the Death Star for a trip to Canada ! Lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03...Big Puffer and I have had two way co-munication....it's all good in da hood...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Cool..half way there..

Since I'm guilty of it ALOT, I never assume pms are returned...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTheEvans

We done it!


----------



## MyFatherFan

PM have been exchanged.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

GOT14U said:


> He PMd me and was hoping they were used....just sayin. It is the season of giving!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I make a pretty penny selling my used ones online


----------



## UBC03

Gummy Jones said:


> I make a pretty penny selling my used ones online


I can vouch for that...bought three pairs last week..worth every penny..

Haven't seen a possum or raccoon in the back yard since I hung em up...however there have been a few buzzards sittin on the fence since then.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

UBC03 said:


> I can vouch for that...bought three pairs last week..worth every penny..
> 
> Haven't seen a possum or raccoon in the back yard since I hung em up...however there have been a few buzzards sittin on the fence since then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


"pretty penny" is an expression

a more realistic description of the transaction would be: "putrid boxer briefs, nearly fossilized in the undercarriage, for only $11.99 shipped."

and thanks again for the 5 star review


----------



## UBC03

Gummy Jones said:


> "pretty penny" is an expression
> 
> a more realistic description of the transaction would be: "putrid boxer briefs, nearly fossilized in the undercarriage, for only $11.99 shipped."
> 
> and thanks again for the 5 star review


I'll be ordering again in the spring..I'll bury a couple in my garden.. Should be a bumper crop this fall

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

@acitianman13 and I are good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

PM sent to @Robert Fouch

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Still haven’t heard back from my guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

bobbya08 said:


> Still haven't heard back from my guy.


 @UBC03 if he cannot get a reply from his guy I can take him on also if needed....

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Shadowdogg said:


> @UBC03 if he cannot get a reply from his guy I can take him on also if needed....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


It's only Saturday night. Give it a minute. We have an alternate (from the late sign up list) ready to jump in if needed.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

UBC03 said:


> It's only Saturday night. Give it a minute. We have an alternate (from the late sign up list) ready to jump in if needed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Ok cool, I just didn't want anyone to get left out...

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I haven’t heard from my guy either. Humm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

Gummy Jones said:


> "pretty penny" is an expression
> 
> a more realistic description of the transaction would be: "putrid boxer briefs, nearly fossilized in the undercarriage, for only $11.99 shipped."
> 
> and thanks again for the 5 star review


:rofl:

I found three of those stooges you wanted online - hope that wasn't a typo 'cause they're on the way!


----------



## UBC03

Olecharlie said:


> I haven't heard from my guy either. Humm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So pm sent? Thanks for the heads up.

It's @Gummy Jones ' bil. I'm sure he's just busy.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

UBC03 said:


> So pm sent? Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> It's @Gummy Jones ' bil. I'm sure he's just busy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I have Mambo5, he PM me Friday at noon and I replied 3 times because it didn't seem to be going through, he never replied. He may just be out for the weekend.


----------



## UBC03

Olecharlie said:


> I have Mambo5, he PM me Friday at noon and I replied 3 times because it didn't seem to be going through, he never replied. He may just be out for the weekend.


Tis the season..

If you're on a computer you can request a receipt when it's opened..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Olecharlie said:


> I have Mambo5, he PM me Friday at noon and I replied 3 times because it didn't seem to be going through, he never replied. He may just be out for the weekend.


But I'll mark yunz guys as sent/ received.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Ok guys..if you're ordering from Amazon be prepared, prime is no longer two day delivery. A week is more like it.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> Ok guys..if you're ordering from Amazon be prepared, prime is no longer two day delivery. A week is more like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I hate Amazon....almost never use them, usually find a better deal elsewhere. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> I hate Amazon....almost never use them, usually find a better deal elsewhere. .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Just sayin don't believe the two day crap during the holidays.. I order most everything from them..I'm a sucker for free shipping..(for 100$ a year..lol)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

@Gumby cr and I have made first contact but we haven't got to talking yet. If anyone knows Gumby or sees him in threads and has any ideas PM me. I know he likes coffee, been smoking cigars for a while, but does have a decent collection. How do you guys do it so what we give each other is good, but still a surprise?

I think he's too young for depends though......


----------



## UBC03

JohnBrody15 said:


> @Gumby cr and I have made first contact but we haven't got to talking yet. If anyone knows Gumby or sees him in threads and has any ideas PM me. I know he likes coffee, been smoking cigars for a while, but does have a decent collection. How do you guys do it so what we give each other is good, but still a surprise?
> 
> I think he's too young for depends though......[/quote @Gumby-cr you forgot the hyphen..
> 
> I ask three questions. Do you drink, what size shirt and your opinion on the the island south of Miami?
> 
> Leaves all the options open.. T shirts, fifth of something, cigars, a claustrophobic gerbil ...whatever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

UBC03 said:


> So pm sent? Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> It's @Gummy Jones ' bil. I'm sure he's just busy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk





Olecharlie said:


> I have Mambo5, he PM me Friday at noon and I replied 3 times because it didn't seem to be going through, he never replied. He may just be out for the weekend.


I thought he messaged you the other day
he has been busy at work and getting things ready for hunting monday
he won't rip you off

ill ask him if he got your pms in return

yo @mambo5!


----------



## UBC03

Gummy Jones said:


> I thought he messaged you the other day
> he has been busy at work and getting things ready for hunting monday
> he won't rip you off
> 
> ill ask him if he got your pms in return
> 
> yo @mambo5!


I think he was more worried about himself looking like he didn't answer mambo..

First time in 32 years I'm gonna miss opening morning.. But I'll get to hit the woods a few hours every evening.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

UBC03 said:


> Here's the list. Guys please complete your pms with each other by midnight Tuesday.
> 
> When you get your pm let me know in the thread, so I can keep track who's up to date.
> 
> Again don't let me down on this guys. If we can send a thousand dollars worth of smokes across the country multiple times we should be able to pull this off.lol
> 
> I was up at 4am doing this so yunz could wake up to the list(and I don't sleep much lol). So if there's any screw ups, let me know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Bump

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I never know if I should send a message as "forum PM" , or "tapatalk chat".


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> I never know if I should send a message as "forum PM" , or "tapatalk chat".


I go with forum pm.. Personally I disabled tapatalk chat.. "X" members tend to hit me up there since they can't pm..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Gummy Jones said:


> I thought he messaged you the other day
> he has been busy at work and getting things ready for hunting monday
> he won't rip you off
> 
> ill ask him if he got your pms in return
> 
> yo @mambo5!


I understand we are all busy this time of year. I wasn't worried about being ripped off, could not seem to confirm that my messages had been sent. Turned out to be all three had been sent. I am just trying to find out what he would like in order to have time to accommodate and he hasn't replied.


----------



## bobbya08

Second PM sent to @nboles1215.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

It's the holiday weekend.. Hopefully the unanswered pms will be answered Monday or Tuesday

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Sweet! The authentic Russian bride I ordered should arrive in time to turn her back around and, ship out on the 4th. 

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> Sweet! The authentic Russian bride I ordered should arrive in time to turn her back around and, ship out on the 4th.
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


Yeah well the authentic Argentinian ones came with free coffee......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Hickorynut said:


> Yeah well the authentic Argentinian ones came with free coffee......
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I think the Russian bride only brings nesting dolls....
Coffee sounds good though 

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

UBC03 said:


> Here's the list. Guys please complete your pms with each other by midnight Tuesday.
> 
> When you get your pm let me know in the thread, so I can keep track who's up to date.
> 
> Again don't let me down on this guys. If we can send a thousand dollars worth of smokes across the country multiple times we should be able to pull this off.lol
> 
> I was up at 4am doing this so yunz could wake up to the list(and I don't sleep much lol). So if there's any screw ups, let me know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Bump it..I'll be sending reminder pms tomorrow at lunch. I'd much rather do that THAN EAT..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Me and @Robert Fouch have been in touch.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

UBC03 said:


> It's the holiday weekend.. Hopefully the unanswered pms will be answered Monday or Tuesday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Mambo5 and Olecharlie are good to go. Thanks


----------



## Westside Threat

Received and sent PM.

I was following the wrong thread in the General Cigar forum :x


----------



## OneStrangeOne

I haven’t heard anything from @Humphrey’s Ghost yet.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OneStrangeOne said:


> I haven't heard anything from @Humphrys Ghost yet.


Went back and checked and it looks like my pm might not have gone through, I'll try again.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Okay, I’m not totally losing my mind, yet! I did send a message earlier and just tried again, apparently Marks box is full. It also looks like he hasn’t logged in for a couple of weeks.


----------



## WABOOM

@WNYTony check messages


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> Okay, I'm not totally losing my mind, yet! I did send a message earlier and just tried again, apparently Marks box is full. It also looks like he hasn't logged in for a couple of weeks.


I tried to contact him a few days ago with no luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Bump

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

UBC03 said:


> 1) @Piper * / @_stormin_ *
> 2) @JohnBrody15 * / @Gumby-cr *
> 3) @mpomario * / @poppajon75 *
> 4) @TCstr8 */ @Robert Fouch *
> 5) @MattT * / @lukesparksoff
> 6) @bobbya08 */ @nboles1215
> 7) @WABOOM */ @WNYTony *
> 8) @UBC03 */ @GOT14U *
> 9) @SoCal Gunner */ [MENTION=45882]Westside Threat *
> 10) @JtAv8tor */ @pasquale *
> 11) @Hickorynut */ @Big Puffer *
> 12) @Kidvegas */ @Cigary *
> 13) @Timtim13 */ @Shadowdogg *
> 14) @Fusion */ @Flawlessly *
> 15) @blackrabbit * / @SeanTheEvans *
> 16) @Alrightdriver */ @MyFatherFan *
> 17) @huffer33 */ @Gummy Jones *
> 18) @Olecharlie */ @mambo5 *
> 19) @acitalianman13 */ @Maxh92 *
> 20) @OneStrangeOne / @Humphrey's Ghost
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


 @lukesparksoff , @nboles1215 @Humphrey's Ghost .

Yunz guys have pms waiting..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

OneStrangeOne said:


> Okay, I'm not totally losing my mind, yet! I did send a message earlier and just tried again, apparently Marks box is full. It also looks like he hasn't logged in for a couple of weeks.


 I hope everthing is OK with him.


----------



## bobbya08

Well it looks like my guy flaked out on me. Still no word from him. I will just sit this one out I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

bobbya08 said:


> Well it looks like my guy flaked out on me. Still no word from him. I will just sit this one out I guess.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you draw @welborn ?


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> Did you draw @welborn ?


No

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Well it looks like my guy flaked out on me. Still no word from him. I will just sit this one out I guess.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I got ya covered 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cocker_dude

No way! I’m waiting to blow up someone’s porch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Oh I got ya covered
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No need for all that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

SoCal Gunner said:


> Did you draw @welborn ?





bobbya08 said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good, because that guy is a Dick!

Lol


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> No need for all that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol it's already in motion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

You two deserve each other. But if you need someone to take your tickets send them my way.....lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Cocker_dude said:


> No way! I'm waiting to blow up someone's porch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bobbya08 said:


> Well it looks like my guy flaked out on me. Still no word from him. I will just sit this one out I guess.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If no response by tomorrow afternoon I yunz guys are on... Sounds good? Plus
Bobby needs an extra week anyway so that'll give you two time.

Cool?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> If no response by tomorrow afternoon I yunz guys are on... Sounds good? Plus
> Bobby needs an extra week anyway so that'll give you two time.
> 
> Cool?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Sounds good to me. I just won't be able to ship until after the 8th since I'm out of town.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> Lol it's already in motion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have an alternate in place... But very cool of you jt.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocker_dude

UBC03 said:


> If no response by tomorrow afternoon I yunz guys are on... Sounds good? Plus
> Bobby needs an extra week anyway so that'll give you two time.
> 
> Cool?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Works for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Cocker_dude said:


> Works for me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bobbya08 said:


> Sounds good to me. I just won't be able to ship until after the 8th since I'm out of town.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool I'll take care of the official swap out tomorrow, if there's no response to my pms by tomorrow night.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

UBC03 said:


> @lukesparksoff , @nboles1215 @Humphrey's Ghost .
> 
> Yunz guys have pms waiting..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk[/quote @lukesparksoff and I have been in contact and are good to go.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

MattT said:


> UBC03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @lukesparksoff , @nboles1215 @Humphrey's Ghost .
> 
> Yunz guys have pms waiting..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk[/quote @lukesparksoff and I have been in contact and are good to go.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Cool
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## MattT

Ok. I know it's a little early, but I'll get this party started. Package away to @lukesparksoff ...and maybe one other individual to be named later...

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Me and @Cocker_dude have exchanged PM's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

MattT said:


> Ok. I know it's a little early, but I'll get this party started. Package away to @lukesparksoff ...and maybe one other individual to be named later...
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


You broke procedure! Jk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> Me and @Cocker_dude have exchanged PM's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool list has been updated noles hasn't answered any pms or mentions and has been dropped from the list.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

@Timtim13 your package is on its way today via UPS. I may have went a little crazy, but hey, its Christmas right!!! I really hope you enjoy it, I will text you the tracking info once it gets going...

Very excited for you to get this one!!!!


----------



## Timtim13

Shadowdogg said:


> @Timtim13 your package is on its way today via UPS. I may have went a little crazy, but hey, its Christmas right!!! I really hope you enjoy it, I will text you the tracking info once it gets going...
> 
> Very excited for you to get this one!!!!


Nice!!! I'll be sending yours out tommrrow !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

Timtim13 said:


> Nice!!! I'll be sending yours out tommrrow !!


Sounds good brother.. just out of curiosity, how sturdy is your front porch?? >


----------



## Timtim13

Shadowdogg said:


> Sounds good brother.. just out of curiosity, how sturdy is your front porch?? >


Concrete! So we are good..... what did you do lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

Timtim13 said:


> Concrete! So we are good..... what did you do lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just concrete?


----------



## Timtim13

Shadowdogg said:


> just concrete?


Haha yep!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

UBC03 said:


> Cool list has been updated noles hasn't answered any pms or mentions and has been dropped from the list.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I see that he was interested enough to log in Nov. 29 @3:13 pm....that's some kind of BS and deserves to be recognized as such for future reference just in case somebody wants to promote a good program like this one. When you sign up for something and can't do it then at the very least let people know about it and don't drop off the face of the earth and expect any kind of respect afterwards. Not answering PM's for this exchange is ridiculous and I'm waiting for an explanation from him with my PM to this Member....unless he was abducted by space aliens I don't see a reasonable excuse.:serious:

Dino set up something special here and while I wouldn't expect him to say what I am saying because I don't mind being the 'heavy' here...Nboles needs to step up and show some character and honor here for those who committed to this exchange and are following through....if he can sign in on the 29th then he most assuredly could have said something in print that he wasn't able to commit here.


----------



## bobbya08

Cigary said:


> I see that he was interested enough to log in Nov. 29 @3:13 pm....that's some kind of BS and deserves to be recognized as such for future reference just in case somebody wants to promote a good program like this one. When you sign up for something and can't do it then at the very least let people know about it and don't drop off the face of the earth and expect any kind of respect afterwards. Not answering PM's for this exchange is ridiculous and I'm waiting for an explanation from him with my PM to this Member....unless he was abducted by space aliens I don't see a reasonable excuse.:serious:
> 
> Dino set up something special here and while I wouldn't expect him to say what I am saying because I don't mind being the 'heavy' here...Nboles needs to step up and show some character and honor here for those who committed to this exchange and are following through....if he can sign in on the 29th then he most assuredly could have said something in print that he wasn't able to commit here.


I sent him several PM's and never got a reply. I tried to make it work, I hate that he dropped out but it's all good now. Me and @Cocker_dude have exchanged PM's and I'm excited about our exchange. It should be a good one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

bobbya08 said:


> I sent him several PM's and never got a reply. I tried to make it work, I hate that he dropped out but it's all good now. Me and @Cocker_dude have exchanged PM's and I'm excited about our exchange. It should be a good one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Becuz that's what quality people do....they pick up the slack and do the right thing and that's what good Members do. To be lazy and let others do the heavy lifting and then have an expectation to be treated as if nothing happened....the guard-dog in me tends to ensure that ain't gonna happen. :vs_unimpressed:

Kudos to you bobby and Cocker for picking up the slack.:vs_cool:


----------



## bobbya08

Cigary said:


> Becuz that's what quality people do....they pick up the slack and do the right thing and that's what good Members do. To be lazy and let others do the heavy lifting and then have an expectation to be treated as if nothing happened....the guard-dog in me tends to ensure that ain't gonna happen. :vs_unimpressed:
> 
> Kudos to you bobby and Cocker for picking up the slack.:vs_cool:


Gary the guard dog lol. Keep up the good work sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Paging @Nboles.....things are sounding a bit Shady here......perhaps chime in and try to Un-Schmuck yourself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
All in All just glad @bobbya08 got somebody to exchange with this Holiday!


----------



## Flawlessly

Fusion and I were already sent out our packages at the beginning of this week. He said he will be really busy down the road. Packages are almost arrive to both ends. 


Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flawlessly

@Fusion I can't wait the feeling when you open yours. LOL

Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Verdict

Awesome seeing this going on. Im definitely going to partake next year!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75

I'm chompin at the bit here. Unfortunately the Russian bride I ordered got held up in customs so I'll try to make it up to @mpomario some how. I saw some items at the gas station that caught my eye.

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

poppajon75 said:


> I'm chompin at the bit here. Unfortunately the Russian bride I ordered got held up in customs so I'll try to make it up to @mpomario some how. I saw some items at the gas station that caught my eye.
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


I heard those grape swisher sweets are pretty darn good.... :vs_laugh:


----------



## poppajon75

Shadowdogg said:


> I heard those grape swisher sweets are pretty darn good.... :vs_laugh:


This is Christmas. I'm gonna class it up a little...maybe Garcia Vega in the glass tubes buddy lol

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> This is Christmas. I'm gonna class it up a little...maybe Garcia Vega in the glass tubes buddy lol
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


I saw some vintage Black and Mild with plume at the quick mart!.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Hickorynut said:


> I saw some vintage Black and Mild with plume at the quick mart!.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


All together now...3...2..1. It's always plume 

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Cigary said:


> I see that he was interested enough to log in Nov. 29 @3:13 pm....that's some kind of BS and deserves to be recognized as such for future reference just in case somebody wants to promote a good program like this one. When you sign up for something and can't do it then at the very least let people know about it and don't drop off the face of the earth and expect any kind of respect afterwards. Not answering PM's for this exchange is ridiculous and I'm waiting for an explanation from him with my PM to this Member....unless he was abducted by space aliens I don't see a reasonable excuse.:serious:
> 
> Dino set up something special here and while I wouldn't expect him to say what I am saying because I don't mind being the 'heavy' here...Nboles needs to step up and show some character and honor here for those who committed to this exchange and are following through....if he can sign in on the 29th then he most assuredly could have said something in print that he wasn't able to commit here.


Oddly he has a visitor message from smellborn too.


----------



## Westside Threat

Quick note about PMs. This is by no means in defense of anyone, I really don't know anyone here!

I wasn't getting my PM's. My popup blocker wasn't letting me get the notification. As well, inside my profile, the check box for "receive an email when you get a PM" was unchecked. I dont think I unchecked it, it must have been default like that. If it does come default unchecked, maybe we can modify it to checked for new members.


----------



## UBC03

Westside Threat said:


> Quick note about PMs. This is by no means in defense of anyone, I really don't know anyone here!
> 
> I wasn't getting my PM's. My popup blocker wasn't letting me get the notification. As well, inside my profile, the check box for "receive an email when you get a PM" was unchecked. I dont think I unchecked it, it must have been default like that. If it does come default unchecked, maybe we can modify it to checked for new members.


If we mentioned your ID a bunch of times it would show up also. Not to mention it was posted in the thread. Everyone else kept up on it.. I'll pm, mention their ID, put the rules as simple as possible, and pretty much beg and plead for cooperation.. I will not babysit one member and screw over another in the process. If it showed he hadn't logged on then I'd of been worried, but he's been on the forum lately.

Everyone knows me. I roll with whatever, Never get to upset, and don't give anyone a hard time. As long as other members aren't directly affected, when they are it's a whole new ballgame..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Got my package from @Flawlessly, wow love the smokes and the coin, funny enough we are both collectors, big thank you Felix:vs_cool:

Just some info on the coin, its 1 oz of .999 silver and that date makes it even more valuable


----------



## bobbya08

Fusion said:


> Got my package from @Flawlessly, wow love the smokes and the coin, funny enough we are both collectors, big thank you Felix:vs_cool:
> 
> Just some info on the coin, its 1 oz of .999 silver and that date makes it even more valuable


Awesome gift right there. Can't wait to see everyone else's exchanges.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Cool gift @Flawlessly

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

@mambo5 got your package all packaged up and shipping in the morning. Stopped at the local stop and go market and they had these cherry plum, chocolate coffee flavored Swishers on sale. 2 for .50 or 5 for 1.00 so I went on and splurged on the 5 since it's Christmas. I hope you enjoy!

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Flawlessly

Fusion said:


> Got my package from @Flawlessly, wow love the smokes and the coin, funny enough we are both collectors, big thank you Felix:vs_cool:
> 
> Just some info on the coin, its 1 oz of .999 silver and that date makes it even more valuable


Enjoy the smoke and coin. 

Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flawlessly

I also got my package from @Fusion, all I can say is WOW. Look at all that... I'm really speechless. I love them all. Thank you!









Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

Flawlessly said:


> I also got my package from @Fusion, all I can say is WOW. Look at all that... I'm really speechless. I love them all. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 169449
> 
> 
> Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


Man you guys aren't messing around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Flawlessly said:


> I also got my package from @*Fusion*, all I can say is WOW. Look at all that... I'm really speechless. I love them all. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 169449
> 
> 
> Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


Enjoy (i hope)


----------



## WNYTony

bobbya08 said:


> I sent him several PM's and never got a reply. I tried to make it work, I hate that he dropped out but it's all good now. Me and @Cocker_dude have exchanged PM's and I'm excited about our exchange. It should be a good one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you slap him around some Bobby - he kicked my butt in Fantasy Football again this year !


----------



## UBC03

Great start boys..great start

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Since shots have been fired... I sent mine down range too.


----------



## Timtim13

@Shadowdogg your package is in the mail!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I am waiting on critical Intel from the field to complete my firing solution. @BigPuffer the volley will detonate on Wednesday.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

Hickorynut said:


> I am waiting on critical Intel from the field to complete my firing solution. @BigPuffer the volley will detonate on Wednesday.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Lol. I'm really hoping you like your's. Looking back, it may have been bit of a gamble.


----------



## Olecharlie

Launched an Artillery round today @mambo5, should be there Tuesday. Took to UPS but they said USPS would be quicker since UPs doesn't work on Saturday. They sent it USPS.


----------



## MattT

This is why I like to get mine out early. I get to sit back and watch the mahem unfold...

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## lukesparksoff

lukesparksoff said:


> Thank you Matt , a true BOTL.


----------



## Cigary

Ahhhhh.....looky what I got from Kid Vegas!! These are some of my favorite cigars and can't wait to dig into them....they seriously put a tingle in my jingles! AF Anejo!!!


----------



## Kidvegas

Cigary said:


> Ahhhhh.....looky what I got from Kid Vegas!! These are some of my favorite cigars and can't wait to dig into them....they seriously put a tingle in my jingles! AF Anejo!!!


Your more than welcome brother! Enjoy the Holidays.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

The rest of the shots are supposed to be fired tomorrow right?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> The rest of the shots are supposed to be fired tomorrow right?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


That was the the original shipping date I believe. My stuff will be delayed a bit as always due to my schedule. At least I get to see everyone else's gifts in the meantime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> That was the the original shipping date I believe. My stuff will be delayed a bit as always due to my schedule. At least I get to see everyone else's gifts in the meantime.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just making sure. I didn't want to fire away on the wrong day.. That and I get tomorrow off, by luck. Glad it was able to work out so you could get in on this.. You know however that puts the finale pressure on ya lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> I was just making sure. I didn't want to fire away on the wrong day.. That and I get tomorrow off, by luck. Glad it was able to work out so you could get in on this.. You know however that puts the finale pressure on ya lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Well I do my best work under pressure lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> Well I do my best work under pressure lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a drillers pun?.....lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Hickorynut said:


> Is that a drillers pun?.....lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


You know it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

My gift is shipping tomorrow :grin2:


----------



## TCstr8

Mine should be going out to @Robert Fouch Tuesday or Wednesday. Will post tracking when I get it shipped.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

All packed up and, ready for tomorrow. Muahahahaha!

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

There's nothing like the Holiday Season fellas....especially with great brothers like @Cigary running around! He hit me with an awesome gift and one I've been wanting to grab for awhile.















Thanks again Gary!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> There's nothing like the Holiday Season fellas....especially with great brothers like @Cigary running around! He hit me with an awesome gift and one I've been wanting to grab for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Gary!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Awesome job @Cigary. That's a fine looking cutter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> There's nothing like the Holiday Season fellas....especially with great brothers like @Cigary running around! He hit me with an awesome gift and one I've been wanting to grab for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Gary!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

poppajon75 said:


> All packed up and, ready for tomorrow. Muahahahaha!
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


Packing up mine after dinner. Ho Ho Ho!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Kidvegas said:


> There's nothing like the Holiday Season fellas....especially with great brothers like @Cigary running around! He hit me with an awesome gift and one I've been wanting to grab for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Gary!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nuice!!! Heavy duty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> There's nothing like the Holiday Season fellas....especially with great brothers like @Cigary running around! He hit me with an awesome gift and one I've been wanting to grab for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Gary!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is absolutely awesome.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Hickorynut

Kidvegas said:


> There's nothing like the Holiday Season fellas....especially with great brothers like @Cigary running around! He hit me with an awesome gift and one I've been wanting to grab for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Gary!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


great gift!


----------



## MattT

Kidvegas said:


> There's nothing like the Holiday Season fellas....especially with great brothers like @Cigary running around! He hit me with an awesome gift and one I've been wanting to grab for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Gary!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet gift @Cigary this place is awesome!

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

Kidvegas said:


> There's nothing like the Holiday Season fellas....especially with great brothers like @Cigary running around! He hit me with an awesome gift and one I've been wanting to grab for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Gary!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heck of a nice gift.:ss


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> There's nothing like the Holiday Season fellas....especially with great brothers like @*Cigary* running around! He hit me with an awesome gift and one I've been wanting to grab for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Gary!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've used the Large V-Cut on mine so much that I wore it out... I need to figure out how I'm going to re-sharpen that thing! Nice gift @Cigary. @Kidvegas , you'll use the crap outta that thing now that you have it!


----------



## Westside Threat

I seriously love these cigar pass/contests/etc. So much fun and it reminds you the world isn't full of jerks driving on the freeway

@SoCal Gunner I hope your mailbox is covered under your home insurance policy


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Westside Threat said:


> I seriously love these cigar pass/contests/etc. So much fun and it reminds you the world isn't full of jerks driving on the freeway
> 
> @*SoCal Gunner* I hope your mailbox is covered under your home insurance policy


No worries there - Some scumbags already broke in to the ole community mailbox in October... Still not fixed! So all mail is held at the US Post Office. Hope you have a good lawyer! LMAO.

I usually get everything a day late: They still send it off in the truck every morning for a ride, then back to the P.O. on a hold. So when you check the tracking and it says "undeliverable" don't worry.


----------



## Cigary

SoCal Gunner said:


> I've used the Large V-Cut on mine so much that I wore it out... I need to figure out how I'm going to re-sharpen that thing! Nice gift @Cigary. @Kidvegas , you'll use the crap outta that thing now that you have it!


Use isopropyl alcohol and a Q-tip and run it over as much surface area that you can around each area. I use the large V cutter more than the other three as well and keeping them free and clean is what helps maintain them... It also helps to slightly moisten the tip of the cigar before you make the cut.


----------



## Hickorynut

This so reminds me of Christmas of old. Really enjoying the excitement and jovial nature of this bunch. Makes me want to produce a catalog of cigar "stuff" like the old Sears wishbook.......ramble over...carry on....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> I've used the Large V-Cut on mine so much that I wore it out... I need to figure out how I'm going to re-sharpen that thing! Nice gift @Cigary. @Kidvegas , you'll use the crap outta that thing now that you have it!


Yeah bro this cutter is awesome! Used it last night and made a perfect V cut. Honestly I don't see myself using any of my other cutters much or at all while smoking at home.....if i could only get this thing into my pocket I'd take it everywhere lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

@Gummy Jones yours is in the air today. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Shadowdogg

It's going to be a good day for @Timtim13.. Package out for delivery... Merry Christmas Brother!!!


----------



## JohnBrody15

@Gumby-cr, you've got a package coming from a retailer, tracking # pm'd. And I'm boxing up some more goodies from home today, and I'll get ya a tracking # for that later this afternoon!!!!


----------



## poppajon75

@mpomario Yours is on the way.
9505512742137338164873
Expected Thursday.

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

huffer33 said:


> @Gummy Jones yours is in the air today. Happy Holidays!


 @huffer33 yours will fly tomorrow buddy!


----------



## Timtim13

Shadowdogg said:


> It's going to be a good day for @Timtim13.. Package out for delivery... Merry Christmas Brother!!!


Got my package today! Some sweet sticks and more!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

Kidvegas said:


> Yeah bro this cutter is awesome! Used it last night and made a perfect V cut. Honestly I don't see myself using any of my other cutters much or at all while smoking at home.....if i could only get this thing into my pocket I'd take it everywhere lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol....exactly how I felt when I got mine! When you get smaller ring gauge cigars the smaller v-cut works amazingly well and it's the same with the straight cut on smaller cigars as well... I love a scalloped cut.


----------



## Alrightdriver

I launched mine today to @MyFatherFan expected Thursday. I sent tracking via pm.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Sent mine out to @SeanTheEvans

I hope everyone has a great Christmas season, and enjoys smoking some of their good stuff.


----------



## UBC03

@GOT14U... On its' way brother..hope ya like it

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan

Sending mine out to @Alrightdriver tomorrow. Been in contact via PM

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Timtim13 said:


> Got my package today! Some sweet sticks and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice smokes to go along with that Swag....very cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

The next few days should be good. Can’t wait to see all these packages delivered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> The next few days should be good. Can't wait to see all these packages delivered.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some expected and some unexpected ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

poppajon75 said:


> @mpomario Yours is on the way.
> 9505512742137338164873
> Expected Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


Yours should be there Friday. Ho Ho Ho!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

mpomario said:


> Yours should be there Friday. Ho Ho Ho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! 
This exchange has already started off with a bang. Love watching these passes/exchanges go down.

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

I've shipped. Won't have a tracking number due to wonky rules from shipping from work. By the time I have the number the package will probably arrive.


----------



## mpomario

poppajon75 said:


> Awesome!
> This exchange has already started off with a bang. Love watching these passes/exchanges go down.
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


This is fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Westside Threat said:


> I've shipped. Won't have a tracking number due to wonky rules from shipping from work. By the time I have the number the package will probably arrive.


Is it via USPS?

Here is my tracking info;


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> @GOT14U... On its' way brother..hope ya like it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm sure I will. Did you follow your rules?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Out to @WABOOM today


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> I'm sure I will. Did you follow your rules?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give or take...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

WNYTony said:


> Out to @WABOOM today


Damn Tony! Is that baby you're sending? 4lb 15.6oz. 

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Order up! Blue Plate Christmas special at the window.... @BigPuffer









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

@pasquale LH026560152US launched this morning..


----------



## Westside Threat

SoCal Gunner said:


> Is it via USPS?
> 
> Here is my tracking info;


Thinks it's fedex


----------



## Shadowdogg

Tomorrow is going to be like Christmas!!! I get my Gift Exchange box (which I am REALLY excited about @Timtim13) plus I get my order from CigarBid.. YAY ME!!!!

Oh, and My Noob Trade Box Will be arriving to @Semper Noctem


----------



## BigPuffer

Hickorynut said:


> Order up! Blue Plate Christmas special at the window.... @BigPuffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Lol. I had to look up what blue plate means and I still don't know what to expect...but I'm excited


----------



## Gummy Jones

Gummy Jones said:


> @huffer33 yours will fly tomorrow buddy!


 @huffer33

shes flying
I stuck to the $50 limit I promise


----------



## JtAv8tor

Wait there was a 50.00 limit? oh well...


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Wait there was a 50.00 limit? oh well...


I heard.... 50. ISH.....and maybe my ISH is bigger than yours.... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> I heard.... 50. ISH.....and maybe my ISH is bigger than yours....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


indeed


----------



## BigPuffer

JtAv8tor said:


> Hickorynut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard.... 50. ISH.....and maybe my ISH is bigger than yours....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> indeed
Click to expand...

It's ok bruh. Your 50ish black & milds is still a great gift


----------



## Maxh92

Mine has flown!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Gummy Jones said:


> @*huffer33*
> 
> shes flying
> I stuck to the $50 limit I promise


Lol, I was afraid you might pull something :vs_laugh:


----------



## Gummy Jones

JtAv8tor said:


> Wait there was a 50.00 limit? oh well...


Huffer wanted our deal to be a 50 dollar cap based on ci prices

I agreed, let him send first, then quickly broke our deal


----------



## JtAv8tor

Gummy Jones said:


> Huffer wanted our deal to be a 50 dollar cap based on ci prices
> 
> I agreed, let him send first, then quickly broke our deal


I like the way you think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

BigPuffer said:


> It's ok bruh. Your 50ish black & milds is still a great gift


You wish.......noobs get Backwoods..... :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## huffer33

Gummy Jones said:


> Huffer wanted our deal to be a 50 dollar cap based on ci prices
> 
> I agreed, let him send first, then quickly broke our deal


:vs_laugh:

In all fairness, my defenses are weak now. My only trickery is I didn't actually send anything that could be found at CI :wink2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

huffer33 said:


> Gummy Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huffer wanted our deal to be a 50 dollar cap based on ci prices
> 
> I agreed, let him send first, then quickly broke our deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, my defenses are weak now. My only trickery is I didn't actually send anything that could be found at CI
Click to expand...

So you broke your own deal
Remind me to never trust you again


----------



## huffer33

Gummy Jones said:


> So you broke your own deal
> Remind me to never trust you again


:grin2:


----------



## MattT

Gummy Jones said:


> So you broke your own deal
> Remind me to never trust you again


What!? You mean someone bent the rules?

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> @GOT14U... On its' way brother..hope ya like it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm sure I will bro....yours will hit saturday!


----------



## Timtim13

Shadowdogg said:


> Tomorrow is going to be like Christmas!!! I get my Gift Exchange box (which I am REALLY excited about @Timtim13) plus I get my order from CigarBid.. YAY ME!!!!
> 
> Oh, and My Noob Trade Box Will be arriving to @Semper Noctem


One more day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

@Westside Threat "s package arrived today . There is a reason he sent via Fed Ex: This was a hit worthy of a Private Contractor.










I Thank You, Sir!


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> @Westside Threat "s package arrived today . There is a reason he sent via Fed Ex: This was a hit worthy of a Private Contractor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Thank You, Sir!


Outstanding!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timtim13

SoCal Gunner said:


> @Westside Threat "s package arrived today . There is a reason he sent via Fed Ex: This was a hit worthy of a Private Contractor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Thank You, Sir!


Beer! Nice gift! Can we do a beer exchange now? Lol. @Shadowdogg was grossed out I was drinking a coffee milk stout the other day with my Curivari Gloria de Leon ... lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

Hickorynut said:


> BigPuffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok bruh. Your 50ish black & milds is still a great gift
> 
> 
> 
> You wish.......noobs get Backwoods.....
Click to expand...

Lol. I jokes on you. I'm not scared because I've never had a backwoods. Pays to be a noob ?.



huffer33 said:


> Gummy Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huffer wanted our deal to be a 50 dollar cap based on ci prices
> 
> I agreed, let him send first, then quickly broke our deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, my defenses are weak now. My only trickery is I didn't actually send anything that could be found at CI
Click to expand...

I'm clearly not playing these puff games correctly


----------



## MattT

Package arrived from @lukesparksoff today as part of the exchange. That Padron and Flying Pig look especially tasty. Almost sent him the same Anejo. I haven't tried any of the others, so this will be fun. Thanks Brother.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> @Westside Threat "s package arrived today . There is a reason he sent via Fed Ex: This was a hit worthy of a Private Contractor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Thank You, Sir!


Damn it man that is guuud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mambo5

Cigary said:


> Ahhhhh.....looky what I got from Kid Vegas!! These are some of my favorite cigars and can't wait to dig into them....they seriously put a tingle in my jingles! AF Anejo!!!


Agree, these are awesome!


----------



## WNYTony

poppajon75 said:


> Damn Tony! Is that baby you're sending? 4lb 15.6oz.
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


LOL - nah, but it's a real "Mother Lode" if ya git what I mean :vs_laugh:


----------



## Matfam1

Timtim13 said:


> Beer! Nice gift! Can we do a beer exchange now? Lol. @Shadowdogg was grossed out I was drinking a coffee milk stout the other day with my Curivari Gloria de Leon ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If we do a beer exchange... it's a federal crime, I'm told, to ship USPS. UPS destroyed a beer bomb I just tried to ship...

My manager on the other hand has shipped gallons of alcohol and never had a problem, by FedEx.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

@SoCal Gunner #hellyeah! Awesome stuff and most of these sticks I haven't tried. Huge thanks!



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Great Job @SoCal Gunner

Love the Egg Nog. This time of year, I drink a lot of Egg Nog mixed 50/50 with White Lighting


----------



## SurfnSafari

Some very cool gift packages.


----------



## poppajon75

@mpomario I hope your porch was reinforced and, no one was injured. 

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Couldn't wait any longer.. @BigPuffer launched early, so I have had a box sitting here eating away at me. Inside was a very nice personalized runner. Has my name in blue, the State outlined in white with the thin red line for fire. Looks great on my tobacco cabinet! Thanks brother!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

I am a Hick! After I posted this, BigPuffer let me know that this is actually a wool scarf. It's stretch Merino wool! How cool is that!


----------



## mpomario

poppajon75 said:


> @mpomario I hope your porch was reinforced and, no one was injured.
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


Kaboom!!!! I love my stuff. This is way over the limit! Can't wait. Love the stand. It is the only one I have other than the one I made out of my daughters air dry clay. Didn't think I could use a smaller herf a dor until now. As usual.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

More good stuff.


----------



## poppajon75

mpomario said:


> Kaboom!!!! I love my stuff. This is way over the limit! Can't wait. Love the stand. It is the only one I have other than the one I made out of my daughters air dry clay. Didn't think I could use a smaller herf a dor until now. As usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad it arrived safe. Merry Christmas!

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

ebnash said:


> Great Job @SoCal Gunner
> 
> Love the Egg Nog. This time of year, I drink a lot of Egg Nog mixed 50/50 with White Lighting


Not egg nog! Belgian Christmas beer and one of the finest. Ages great too!


----------



## Kidvegas

Gotta say this Holiday Exchange is awesome to watch unfold! Such a spectacular group of Puffers dropping some great gifts on each other. And the funs just begun....can’t wait to see the next rounds of carnage!! 

Great Idea Dino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

I thought I sent the bomb to @Timtim13 but Damn, my house wasn't ready for the bomb he sent me. 2 different Macallan Scotch Whiskeys, a xicar case and cutter and a sweet stash of sticks!!









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan

@Alrightdriver 9405803699300545685717

Package of pinecones and sludge on the way!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

MyFatherFan said:


> @Alrightdriver 9405803699300545685717
> 
> Package of pinecones and sludge on the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice!! How did you know that was on my wish list this year?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Lookin at these is kinda makin me feel like I'm tossin firecrackers and yunz guys are launchin nukes.. 

I see the fifty dollar suggestion lasted about two minutes...lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

Shadowdogg said:


> I thought I sent the bomb to @Timtim13 but Damn, my house wasn't ready for the bomb he sent me. 2 different Macallan Scotch Whiskeys, a xicar case and cutter and a sweet stash of sticks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


That was an awesome gift.


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Lookin at these is kinda makin me feel like I'm tossin firecrackers and yunz guys are launchin nukes..
> 
> I see the fifty dollar suggestion lasted about two minutes...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Guess I needed to make the words bigger...


----------



## UBC03

Yep, don't know why I even try to reign yunz jagoffs in..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> Lookin at these is kinda makin me feel like I'm tossin firecrackers and yunz guys are launchin nukes..
> 
> I see the fifty dollar suggestion lasted about two minutes...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You said 50 ish..... this was a great idea Boss!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Yep, don't know why I even try to reign yunz jagoffs in..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


All in fun sir o7


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Guess I needed to make the words bigger...


Thanks, now even I can read them! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut

.....


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> All in fun sir o7


Great group here.. Not sure what the hell the little furry guy was or what he was saying.. Guessing it's a star wars thing..lol

Hope everyone's enjoying the pass.. Lotsa mail carriers filing comp claims this week..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

UBC03 said:


> Great group here.. Not sure what the hell the little furry guy was or what he was saying.. Guessing it's a star wars thing..lol
> 
> Hope everyone's enjoying the pass.. Lotsa mail carriers filing comp claims this week..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Youa lost major cool points for not knowing who Wicket is..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75

UBC03 said:


> Lookin at these is kinda makin me feel like I'm tossin firecrackers and yunz guys are launchin nukes..
> 
> I see the fifty dollar suggestion lasted about two minutes...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Math can be a relative term. $50ish 

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Verdict said:


> Youa lost major cool points for not knowing who Wicket is..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


That's a wicket? Is it a star wars critter?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

UBC03 said:


> That's a wicket? Is it a star wars critter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That is Wicket (his name) he is an Ewok. Im done jacking this thread  good day

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

@huffer33
Awesome hit 
I will enjoy them all! 
3 never had cigars too!


----------



## ADRUNKK

UBC03 said:


> That's a wicket? Is it a star wars critter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I think it's from Star Track.


----------



## GOT14U

Okay it looks like I shouldn't of played fair on this exchange. I see what is being sent to other people on here and then I just got blown away by the guy that wrote the rules! All I can say is WOW! Definitely didn't expect this! 









And love the SHIRT!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Okay it looks like I shouldn't of played fair on this exchange. I see what is being sent to other people on here and then I just got blown away by the guy that wrote the rules! All I can say is WOW! Definitely didn't expect this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And love the SHIRT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow nice hit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> Okay it looks like I shouldn't of played fair on this exchange. I see what is being sent to other people on here and then I just got blown away by the guy that wrote the rules! All I can say is WOW! Definitely didn't expect this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And love the SHIRT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I loved the shirt.. It's around 50$..remember cigars are cheaper when you buy em by the @ssload..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

GOT14U said:


> Okay it looks like I shouldn't of played fair on this exchange. I see what is being sent to other people on here and then I just got blown away by the guy that wrote the rules! All I can say is WOW! Definitely didn't expect this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And love the SHIRT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy Shirt Dino. That's incredible. Well played.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

GOT14U said:


> Okay it looks like I shouldn't of played fair on this exchange. I see what is being sent to other people on here and then I just got blown away by the guy that wrote the rules! All I can say is WOW! Definitely didn't expect this!


Awesome hit and awesome T-shirt!


----------



## Maxh92

GOT14U said:


> Okay it looks like I shouldn't of played fair on this exchange. I see what is being sent to other people on here and then I just got blown away by the guy that wrote the rules! All I can say is WOW! Definitely didn't expect this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And love the SHIRT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome hit and I love the shirt. Reminds me of a coffee cup I keep at work.










Loving this exchange. Great guys on this place.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

UBC03 said:


> Lookin at these is kinda makin me feel like I'm tossin firecrackers and yunz guys are launchin nukes..
> 
> I see the fifty dollar suggestion lasted about two minutes...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I know right. More like sparklers for me. Heh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

TCstr8 said:


> Mine should be going out to @Robert Fouch Tuesday or Wednesday. Will post tracking when I get it shipped.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Make that Thursday. Packed up and dropping at post office in the morning. Sorry Dino for dropping the ball here.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> I loved the shirt.. It's around 50$..remember cigars are cheaper when you buy em by the @ssload..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Like a Boss!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

The shirt is great! I’m sure it’s gonna get a lot of attention at work...lmao...if you guys new me at work it fits me perfect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

GOT14U said:


> Okay it looks like I shouldn't of played fair on this exchange. I see what is being sent to other people on here and then I just got blown away by the guy that wrote the rules! All I can say is WOW! Definitely didn't expect this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And love the SHIRT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice hit, really nice hit.

What is that HUGE stick on the left? Is it even smokeable? The weekender maybe?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

Matfam1 said:


> Nice hit, really nice hit.
> 
> What is that HUGE stick on the left? Is it even smokeable? The weekender maybe?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is an asylum 13 I think it's either a 70 or an 80 gauge... One of my new favorites actually. Takes a good to two and a half hours to smoke for me

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

@mambo5, Found my mailbox in the backyard, blew the mortar out, just a pile of bricks with these "Fantastic Sticks" right on top of the pile. The Pardon 1964 I have been wanting to try. Every stick here couldn't be more perfect for me. It's kinda erie, as if I had picked for myself. Thanks a bunch Mambo, these are "TOTALLY AWESOME"!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=170577&stc=1&d=1512610169


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Westside Threat said:


> @SoCal Gunner #hellyeah! Awesome stuff and most of these sticks I haven't tried. Huge thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wife gets the credit on the box, wrapping and the ribbons on the cedar matches and bottle - LOL.

When you told me you were on Beer Advocate and other forums I was scared I was sending you a beer that would be like a swisher to the cigar community. So relieved you like the Pink Elephant! (I couldn't find any more Westvleteren)


----------



## SoCal Gunner

SoCal Gunner said:


> @Westside Threat "s package arrived today . There is a reason he sent via Fed Ex: This was a hit worthy of a Private Contractor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Thank You, Sir!


Was in a big hurry to get the post up yesterday so the picture would be out there and @Westsidethreat would know I received the package. 
Just wanted to come back and again say how thankful I am for this wonderful hit. Some of these cigars are ones I've only read about in the dark corners of forums. I'm really excited to try them. 
After talking and learning that Westside is a beer snob (in a good way), I Can Only Imagine what this beer is going to taste like. My intention is to wait until Christmas to crack it open but I don't know if I have the willpower.
Love the accessories too!

Thanks again!


----------



## Westside Threat

SoCal Gunner said:


> Was in a big hurry to get the post up yesterday so the picture would be out there and @Westsidethreat would know I received the package.
> Just wanted to come back and again say how thankful I am for this wonderful hit. Some of these cigars are ones I've only read about in the dark corners of forums. I'm really excited to try them.
> After talking and learning that Westside is a beer snob (in a good way), I Can Only Imagine what this beer is going to taste like. My intention is to wait until Christmas to crack it open but I don't know if I have the willpower.
> Love the accessories too!
> 
> Thanks again!


For those that can't see the bands (and the one I put upside down :serious, the second from left is a Johnny O 1966 & the far right is a Behike 52 that, as legend goes, walked out the back door of El Laugito.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Lots of nice hits out there. Seeing pictures and feeling the genuine excitement from the recipients is truly the best part.


----------



## WNYTony

My gift from @WABOOM arrived today - the sly fox flew it in under the radar (in a freaking Amazon box no less) and my poor unsuspecting brought it inside the house thinking it was just some Christmas order. She was a little miffed when I explained it was a bomb from a Minnesota Madman but she'll get over it.

Like so many others in this thread - an excellent surprise awaited inside. After successfully disarming the device - some very nice gifts appeared










I freaking love these Bubba mugs - have several I use for ice water but none for coffee so very excited to put this bad boy to use. And a box of golf balls, my brand too ! Someone's been giving this guy some excellent intel...........
But there was something else in there










An awesome selection of cigars and in perfect sizes for the golf course !
Many of these are new sizes for me and the Varina Breakfast Blend is one I've always wanted to try but haven't yet had the pleasure. Curious as to how you got ahold of that tidbit Casey ?

Great hit, my new friend. Thanks so much for your generosity. 
I wish you and yours a happy holiday season and the best for 2018


----------



## GOT14U

Matfam1 said:


> Nice hit, really nice hit.
> 
> What is that HUGE stick on the left? Is it even smokeable? The weekender maybe?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ya this thing is gigantic! Definitely not a quick Smoke.....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Ya this thing is gigantic! Definitely not a quick Smoke.....lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

GOT14U said:


> Ya this thing is gigantic! Definitely not a quick Smoke.....lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to have to find one, just for the novelty of it. It looks like a fun smoke!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

MattT said:


> Package arrived from @*lukesparksoff* today as part of the exchange. That Padron and Flying Pig look especially tasty. Almost sent him the same Anejo. I haven't tried any of the others, so this will be fun. Thanks Brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


That looks awesome - what's in the box?


----------



## JohnBrody15

GOT14U said:


> Okay it looks like I shouldn't of played fair on this exchange. I see what is being sent to other people on here and then I just got blown away by the guy that wrote the rules! All I can say is WOW! Definitely didn't expect this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And love the SHIRT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every day you wear that shirt you win that day. That thing is awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

huffer33 said:


> That looks awesome - what's in the box?


Camacho Liberty 2010

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

I was expecting a house to come home to for lunch but, no such luck. Just a smokin crater and, a USPS box addressed to me from @mpomario.
I've got to say that you either did some serious research or, you need to buy a lotto ticket because I've not had a single one of these before. I am however looking forward to trying them. One of my favorite things about cigars is trying new ones and, you sir nailed it! Thank you for your generosity and, I'll be sending the bill for damages. After the holidays of course 









Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

NICE! poppajon75 is gonna need some salve for that smack!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

poppajon75 said:


> I was expecting a house to come home to for lunch but, no such luck. Just a smokin crater and, a USPS box addressed to me from @mpomario.
> I've got to say that you either did some serious research or, you need to buy a lotto ticket because I've not had a single one of these before. I am however looking forward to trying them. One of my favorite things about cigars is trying new ones and, you sir nailed it! Thank you for your generosity and, I'll be sending the bill for damages. After the holidays of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I was shooting for, new stuff. I hope you like the Amazon Basin trilogy. The Uncle Lee is my crave cigar. The La Amistad Silver is one of my favorite AJF. The Maria Mancini MM is one of my favorite budget sticks and is not well known. I now that you like finding new budget sticks. The Saison Maduro is one of my favorite cheap Maduros.
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

@GOT14U hit me hard today.. Love this boutique stuff.. Don't have em for sale around here , wouldn't know what to buy if they did.. the UC's are my favorite ncs.. I don't think these are gonna get the rest that they deserve. Trying to talk myself outta firin one up now..

Thanks a ton bro.. You're generosity is greatly appreciated..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

My new friend @_stormin_ came through with a delightful holiday exchange package: a great mix of premium tobaccos . The only one I currently have is the GLP Virginia Cream, which I love. The others are blends I've been curious about but never tried. A perfect piper gift.

Thanks Jeremy. I hope you and yours have a safe and happy holiday.:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

mpomario said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You defiantly nailed it. I'm excited to try these.

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan

Well, I was provided a faulty tracking number and was thinking @Alrightdriver never shipped out the package. My daughter goes to our front door and comes back with a couple packages.

I actually had the craft beer book on my families list, so that was an awesome surprise followed up by some nice accessories for golf, outdoors in the cold, and a wallet sized multi-tool.

All new cigars for me and have heard a lot about these Ezra's. What is the lancero?

Thank you Nick, Merry Christmas!

















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

MyFatherFan said:


> Well, I was provided a faulty tracking number and was thinking @Alrightdriver never shipped out the package. My daughter goes to our front door and comes back with a couple packages.
> 
> I actually had the craft beer book on my families list, so that was an awesome surprise followed up by some nice accessories for golf, outdoors in the cold, and a wallet sized multi-tool.
> 
> All new cigars for me and have heard a lot about these Ezra's. What is the lancero?
> 
> Thank you Nick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That Lancero is an EZ Blending sessions. Probably the most rested of the bunch. The other stuff, well not being a golfer or a Hunter, I didn't know what to grab, so I figured useful but not specific. The book looked cool, especially for a craft beer drinker. The wallet tool was just a fun throw in. I realized i had a typo in the tracking today.. Oops. Glad it made it safe. Hope you find uses for it all.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

I have to move now that my house has been destroyed by @Gumby-cr

I don't even know where to begin....You mentioned you were having a problem with a package from sbc, I think it ended up here lol. I'm loving this. There's so much limited edition stuff in this package......Amazing..... know that your kindness and generosity is very much appreciated.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

JohnBrody15 said:


> I have to move now that my house has been destroyed by @*Gumby-cr*
> 
> I don't even know where to begin....You mentioned you were having a problem with a package from sbc, I think it ended up here lol. I'm loving this. There's so much limited edition stuff in this package......Amazing..... know that your kindness and generosity is very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome - great tobacco choices too!


----------



## MattT

JohnBrody15 said:


> I have to move now that my house has been destroyed by @Gumby-cr
> 
> I don't even know where to begin....You mentioned you were having a problem with a package from sbc, I think it ended up here lol. I'm loving this. There's so much limited edition stuff in this package......Amazing..... know that your kindness and generosity is very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Some massive hits so far. Nicely done everyone. Such generosity.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

JohnBrody15 said:


> I have to move now that my house has been destroyed by @Gumby-cr
> 
> I don't even know where to begin....You mentioned you were having a problem with a package from sbc, I think it ended up here lol. I'm loving this. There's so much limited edition stuff in this package......Amazing..... know that your kindness and generosity is very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even some Christmas cheer in there!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> @GOT14U hit me hard today.. Love this boutique stuff.. Don't have em for sale around here , wouldn't know what to buy if they did.. the UC's are my favorite ncs.. I don't think these are gonna get the rest that they deserve. Trying to talk myself outta firin one up now..
> 
> Thanks a ton bro.. You're generosity is greatly appreciated..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It's not the hit that you hit me with but it's a hit! I hope you enjoy them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

poppajon75 said:


> Glad it arrived safe. Merry Christmas!
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


You know.....it's killing me right now. It's too cold (28 is too cold for these old Texas bones) for me to enjoy one of those cherry ISOM lovelies, cherry shrouded crown, cherry CLE, cherry Oval Maduro, cherry LADC in that vitola. Then there is that year old CH LI. Gonna vista my best friend in Maybank this weekend and it is supposed to be in the 60's. One of these is going to taste soooooo good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mambo5

@Olecharlie, thanks for hooking it up! Look forward to hitting some of these up very soon.


----------



## poppajon75

mpomario said:


> You know.....it's killing me right now. It's too cold (28 is too cold for these old Texas bones) for me to enjoy one of those cherry ISOM lovelies, cherry shrouded crown, cherry CLE, cherry Oval Maduro, cherry LADC in that vitola. Then there is that year old CH LI. Gonna vista my best friend in Maybank this weekend and it is supposed to be in the 60's. One of these is going to taste soooooo good.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm sure there'll be a right time for all of them. I hope they treat you well.
The Amazon Basin trilogy looks fantastic. The only CAO I've had before is the Brazil which I enjoyed and, I've heard great things about Amazon's. The Uncle Lee is one that I've seen on a few occasions here and, it piqued my interest but, never managed to get one. I was asked by a member once about any cigars I'd like to try and, I actually mentioned an AJF Hoyo. He didn't have one to offer but, apparently it was meant to be thanks to you. I suspect that the Oliva 2011 Maduro will be right on par with the rest of their offerings which, I love. The MM is one I've never heard of but, I am indeed a sucker for a great value cigar. Sounds like a great win/win here 

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

I don't know if I should be angry or worried. I'm angry because I'm tired of getting nuked! I'm worried because these people doing the nuking can't do math. 50ish isn't a multiplier. 
@Hickorynut went above here and did this new huffer and puffer here a real solid. He gave me all the essentials. He gave me a herf, jumbo cutter, a lighter, ashtray big enough for me to move into after blowing my house away, sticks from his personal collection (none of which I have tried...and yes I'm noob enough to never have tried a bueso or a diesel) and some blue collar blend coffee to keep me awake while I try all these.

Thanks again man!


----------



## Hickorynut

BigPuffer said:


> I don't know if I should be angry or worried. I'm angry because I'm tired of getting nuked! I'm worried because these people doing the nuking can't do math. 50ish isn't a multiplier.
> @Hickorynut went above here and did this new huffer and puffer here a real solid. He gave me all the essentials. He gave me a herf, jumbo cutter, a lighter, ashtray big enough for me to move into after blowing my house away, sticks from his personal collection (none of which I have tried...and yes I'm noob enough to never have tried a bueso or a diesel) and some blue collar blend coffee to keep me awake while I try all these.
> 
> Thanks again man!


Merry Christmas..Blue Plate Style!!


----------



## Westside Threat

Wow the boxes are getting bigger and bigger!


----------



## Piper

BigPuffer said:


> I don't know if I should be angry or worried. I'm angry because I'm tired of getting nuked! I'm worried because these people doing the nuking can't do math. 50ish isn't a multiplier.
> @Hickorynut went above here and did this new huffer and puffer here a real solid. He gave me all the essentials. He gave me a herf, jumbo cutter, a lighter, ashtray big enough for me to move into after blowing my house away, sticks from his personal collection (none of which I have tried...and yes I'm noob enough to never have tried a bueso or a diesel) and some blue collar blend coffee to keep me awake while I try all these.
> 
> Thanks again man!


 @Hickorynut misread 50 dollars as 50 pounds.


----------



## Piper

BigPuffer said:


> I don't know if I should be angry or worried. I'm angry because I'm tired of getting nuked! I'm worried because these people doing the nuking can't do math. 50ish isn't a multiplier.
> @Hickorynut went above here and did this new huffer and puffer here a real solid. He gave me all the essentials. He gave me a herf, jumbo cutter, a lighter, ashtray big enough for me to move into after blowing my house away, sticks from his personal collection (none of which I have tried...and yes I'm noob enough to never have tried a bueso or a diesel) and some blue collar blend coffee to keep me awake while I try all these.
> 
> Thanks again man!


After working on figures all day @Hickorynut misread 50 dollars as 50 pounds.


----------



## Hickorynut

piper said:


> @hickorynut misread 50 dollars as 50 pounds.


50....ish.....>>


----------



## Maxh92

Come home from work at lunch today to let my dogs out and found a crater where my front door used to be. @acitalianman13 did an awesome job with this. The punch is great and is already on my keys. Exactly what I wanted. Also, I've only had 3 of these sticks and have been really wanting to try the warped out. Thank you sir!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Well I got a visit from Frosty the Snowman today who apparently was recruited to personally deliver this awesome package from @*Gummy Jones*! Seriously great selection and a warm Happy Holidays to you too! I have only tried two and am really looking forward to the rest. You're a dirty double crosser though for doubling down like this! :wink2::vs_cool:










Oops - the one that rolled over is an A Flores.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another round of awesomeness! You guys are killing it!


----------



## _stormin_

Piper said:


> My new friend @_stormin_ came through with a delightful holiday exchange package: a great mix of premium tobaccos . The only one I currently have is the GLP Virginia Cream, which I love. The others are blends I've been curious about but never tried. A perfect piper gift.
> 
> Thanks Jeremy. I hope you and yours have a safe and happy holiday.:vs_cool:


Glad to see that you got everything! The GLP Virginia Cream is a personal favorite as well!!! I have the package from you in my office. Just spending my entire waking life at work these days and haven't opened it! :grin2:


----------



## WABOOM

@WNYTony gift arrived safely!!!! Everything looks so good. Very thoughtful of you. My wife and daughter are so happy about the bread! It's called L.A. Cinnamon Bread. I love stuff that kind of thing too. I have a sweet tooth. Tony came thru with some premium chocolates too. I love chocolate. 
Great selection of cigars too. Look at that! JOB WELL DONE. 
Thank you very much Tony


----------



## Hickorynut

A whole lotta cheer getting spread! Ho-Ho-Ho!


----------



## UBC03

I know he's gonna be pissed at me for mentioning this, but oh well..

But Nathan ( @OneStrangeOne ) withdrew from the pass, because his partner @Humphrey's Ghost( who I'm very concerned about, very unlike like him to bail) was unreachable, to save the pass and keep it even.

So if there's any one that wants to give him an atta boy. Feel free..

Thanks again bro.. Hope things are looking up on the homefront, it's been a rough year.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> I know he's gonna be pissed at me for mentioning this, but oh well..
> 
> But Nathan ( @OneStrangeOne ) withdrew from the pass, because his partner @Humphrey's Ghost( who I'm very concerned about, very unlike like him to bail) was unreachable, to save the pass and keep it even.
> 
> So if there's any one that wants to give him an atta boy. Feel free..
> 
> Thanks again bro.. Hope things are looking up on the homefront, it's been a rough year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk












Hmm already got on box going to TX 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> I know he's gonna be pissed at me for mentioning this, but oh well..
> 
> But Nathan ( @OneStrangeOne ) withdrew from the pass, because his partner @Humphrey's Ghost( who I'm very concerned about, very unlike like him to bail) was unreachable, to save the pass and keep it even.
> 
> So if there's any one that wants to give him an atta boy. Feel free..
> 
> Thanks again bro.. Hope things are looking up on the homefront, it's been a rough year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Well being as I'm a fellow Texan I feel like it's my duty to do something about this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Well being as I'm a fellow Texan I feel like it's my duty to do something about this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

WABOOM said:


> @WNYTony gift arrived safely!!!!


Glad to see it finally made it. I was envisioning security dogs feasting on that cinnamon bread ! It's good stuff and fully wife approved. Happy Holidays Casey


----------



## BigPuffer

WNYTony said:


> WABOOM said:
> 
> 
> 
> @WNYTony gift arrived safely!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see it finally made it. I was envisioning security dogs feasting on that cinnamon bread ! It's good stuff and fully wife approved. Happy Holidays Casey
Click to expand...

Lol. I swear I could smell cinnamon when I was looking at the pic of the bread and the spread


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I appreciate the thought and that's enough, anything else is really not necessary. With everything else that's happened and is happening now this just wasn't meant to be this year.
I don't have HG's phone # but I plan to send a card to see if maybe I can get some sort of reply, hopefully he's okay.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Packages arrived from @JohnBrody15. Yes you read that as packages. The 1st pic arrived early in the week and the 2nd just arrived today. Awesome cigars, new coffee I haven't tried, and I have a sweet tooth to boot :grin2: Thanks so much sir and have a wonderful holiday!. Looking forward to lighting up some of those cigars in the new year after they rest a bit.


----------



## Alrightdriver

@MyFatherFan your package arrived safely today.. Especially considering i delivered my own mail today lol
Thank you, I'm sure I can find a good use for that gift card, and the prank box.. My fiance is going to be giving me some funny looks when she opens her gift this year lol. The pipe looks pretty cool, and
Great selection on the cigars as well, I've only tried the padron before, and different Upman's.. The rest will be a nice surprise.

Thanks Mitch.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> I appreciate the thought and that's enough, anything else is really not necessary. With everything else that's happened and is happening now this just wasn't meant to be this year.
> I don't have HG's phone # but I plan to send a card to see if maybe I can get some sort of reply, hopefully he's okay.


Does anyone have HG's number? It would be a good time to send a text or make a call. Like dino I'm worried about Mark.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Just received my Xmas gift from maxh92 super stoked couldn’t ask for more all cigars that I wanted to try and jack is my favorite booze he guessed correct. Thanks merry Xmas alll!!!!


----------



## GOT14U

WABOOM said:


> @WNYTony gift arrived safely!!!! Everything looks so good. Very thoughtful of you. My wife and daughter are so happy about the bread! It's called L.A. Cinnamon Bread. I love stuff that kind of thing too. I have a sweet tooth. Tony came thru with some premium chocolates too. I love chocolate.
> Great selection of cigars too. Look at that! JOB WELL DONE.
> Thank you very much Tony


Oh damn that TAA is such a goooood stick! My new fav...your one lucky man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WABOOM said:


> @WNYTony gift arrived safely!!!! Everything looks so good. Very thoughtful of you. My wife and daughter are so happy about the bread! It's called L.A. Cinnamon Bread. I love stuff that kind of thing too. I have a sweet tooth. Tony came thru with some premium chocolates too. I love chocolate.
> Great selection of cigars too. Look at that! JOB WELL DONE.
> Thank you very much Tony


It's a PJ/CH Christmas Party!


----------



## MattT

This is fun watching this. Some damn nice gifts so far. Great job by everyone.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

@Robert Fouch USPS shows your package was delivered yesterday. Wanted to make sure it arrived.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

_stormin_ said:


> Glad to see that you got everything! The GLP Virginia Cream is a personal favorite as well!!! I have the package from you in my office. Just spending my entire waking life at work these days and haven't opened it! :grin2:


Patiently waiting to see this one.

:clock::vs_gift:


----------



## bobbya08

Ok guys we made it home from our hunting trip. I'm waiting on part of @Cocker_dude package still. It should be here tomorrow and I'll ship tomorrow afternoon. I apologize for the delay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Ok guys we made it home from our hunting trip. I'm waiting on part of @Cocker_dude package still. It should be here tomorrow and I'll ship tomorrow afternoon. I apologize for the delay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need more elves.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## BigPuffer

csk415 said:


> bobbya08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys we made it home from our hunting trip. I'm waiting on part of @Cocker_dude package still. It should be here tomorrow and I'll ship tomorrow afternoon. I apologize for the delay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You need more elves.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?
Click to expand...

Rollers, elves, same thing right?


----------



## SeanTheEvans

@blackrabbit
Delayed launch
9405803699300551108880


----------



## bobbya08

Well me and the wife had a ton of errands to run today so I've been gone most of the day. When I got home there was nothing left of my shop. The post lady leaves my mail at my shop when I have packages and no one is here to receive them. The magnitude of this bomb is on another level. I'm speechless, @Cocker_dude went way overboard with his part of our exchange. Thank you brother!!! I don't know what else I can say. I'm completely humbled by your generosity. And the worst part is, he's not done yet apparently. He left a note saying there's more to come. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> Well me and the wife had a ton of errands to run today so I've been gone most of the day. When I got home there was nothing left of my shop. The post lady leaves my mail at my shop when I have packages and no one is here to receive them. The magnitude of this bomb is on another level. I'm speechless, @Cocker_dude went way overboard with his part of our exchange. Thank you brother!!! I don't know what else I can say. I'm completely humbled by your generosity. And the worst part is, he's not done yet apparently. He left a note saying there's more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do I even put a spending limit on yunz guys? Wasted typing.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282

I couldn't get in on this exchange this year so I really haven't been following the thread very much. I just looked through these and all I can say is D-A-M-N.... You folks ROCK!!


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Well me and the wife had a ton of errands to run today so I've been gone most of the day. When I got home there was nothing left of my shop. The post lady leaves my mail at my shop when I have packages and no one is here to receive them. The magnitude of this bomb is on another level. I'm speechless, @Cocker_dude went way overboard with his part of our exchange. Thank you brother!!! I don't know what else I can say. I'm completely humbled by your generosity. And the worst part is, he's not done yet apparently. He left a note saying there's more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This warms my heart....a little bit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> This warms my heart....a little bit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I thought the dark one had no heart lol. Man I'm still in shock, I didn't expect this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> I thought the dark one had no heart lol. Man I'm still in shock, I didn't expect this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a very small part of it still...couldn't have happened to a better brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

bobbya08 said:


> Well me and the wife had a ton of errands to run today so I've been gone most of the day. When I got home there was nothing left of my shop. The post lady leaves my mail at my shop when I have packages and no one is here to receive them. The magnitude of this bomb is on another level. I'm speechless, @Cocker_dude went way overboard with his part of our exchange. Thank you brother!!! I don't know what else I can say. I'm completely humbled by your generosity. And the worst part is, he's not done yet apparently. He left a note saying there's more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merry Christmas indeed!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> Well me and the wife had a ton of errands to run today so I've been gone most of the day. When I got home there was nothing left of my shop. The post lady leaves my mail at my shop when I have packages and no one is here to receive them. The magnitude of this bomb is on another level. I'm speechless, @Cocker_dude went way overboard with his part of our exchange. Thank you brother!!! I don't know what else I can say. I'm completely humbled by your generosity. And the worst part is, he's not done yet apparently. He left a note saying there's more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG..........That's absolutely INSANE!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> Well me and the wife had a ton of errands to run today so I've been gone most of the day. When I got home there was nothing left of my shop. The post lady leaves my mail at my shop when I have packages and no one is here to receive them. The magnitude of this bomb is on another level. I'm speechless, @Cocker_dude went way overboard with his part of our exchange. Thank you brother!!! I don't know what else I can say. I'm completely humbled by your generosity. And the worst part is, he's not done yet apparently. He left a note saying there's more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's a real smack down of Christmas cheer!! Very nice!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> OMG..........That's absolutely INSANE!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know right!! Did you see those Matilde's Joe? Lol. I know how much you like those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Wow, huge hit...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> I know right!! Did you see those Matilde's Joe? Lol. I know how much you like those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! First thing I noticed in your pic. The Quadrata is a nice smoke you'll definitely enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bobbya08 said:


> Well me and the wife had a ton of errands to run today so I've been gone most of the day. When I got home there was nothing left of my shop. The post lady leaves my mail at my shop when I have packages and no one is here to receive them. The magnitude of this bomb is on another level. I'm speechless, @Cocker_dude went way overboard with his part of our exchange. Thank you brother!!! I don't know what else I can say. I'm completely humbled by your generosity. And the worst part is, he's not done yet apparently. He left a note saying there's more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another awesome holiday smackdown! Nice job! @Cocker_dude
That peppermint bark is crazy good stuff!


----------



## mpomario

bobbya08 said:


> Well me and the wife had a ton of errands to run today so I've been gone most of the day. When I got home there was nothing left of my shop. The post lady leaves my mail at my shop when I have packages and no one is here to receive them. The magnitude of this bomb is on another level. I'm speechless, @Cocker_dude went way overboard with his part of our exchange. Thank you brother!!! I don't know what else I can say. I'm completely humbled by your generosity. And the worst part is, he's not done yet apparently. He left a note saying there's more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy cow!!!! Meeeeerrrrryyyy Christmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

You deserve that, @bobbya08.
Jolly good show, @Cocker_dude.


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Well me and the wife had a ton of errands to run today so I've been gone most of the day. When I got home there was nothing left of my shop. The post lady leaves my mail at my shop when I have packages and no one is here to receive them. The magnitude of this bomb is on another level. I'm speechless, @Cocker_dude went way overboard with his part of our exchange. Thank you brother!!! I don't know what else I can say. I'm completely humbled by your generosity. And the worst part is, he's not done yet apparently. He left a note saying there's more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn. Thats a whole lot of holiday smack down.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## bobbya08

@Cocker_dude your package is on the way. @OneStrangeOne your package is on the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Loving this thread


----------



## JtAv8tor

@bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper

bobbya08 said:


> Well me and the wife had a ton of errands to run today so I've been gone most of the day. When I got home there was nothing left of my shop. The post lady leaves my mail at my shop when I have packages and no one is here to receive them. The magnitude of this bomb is on another level. I'm speechless, @Cocker_dude went way overboard with his part of our exchange. Thank you brother!!! I don't know what else I can say. I'm completely humbled by your generosity. And the worst part is, he's not done yet apparently. He left a note saying there's more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait! Is this a picture of the store where @Cocker_dude bought the Holiday goods or of the goods he sent?! :vs_cool:


----------



## bobbya08

Piper said:


> Wait! Is this a picture of the store where @Cocker_dude bought the Holiday goods or of the goods he sent?! :vs_cool:


Lol. He went nuts apparently. I think he forgot how to math lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

@pasquale looks like Santa made it through Canadian customs without too much trouble 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## _stormin_

So I've finally got enough time free to get a picture taken, remember my login for Flickr, and was able to get a picture up.

@Piper must be some kind of mind reader, because I have been eyeing table top cutters and V-Cutters, as I didn't have one in my cutter collection. Never could figure out why I didn't buy one, when I usually jump on accessories like a hobo on a ham sandwich. (Seriously, I have five nice ash trays and only one deck to smoke on, but it's nice not having to shuffle them around!)










Of course, love the Le Bijou torpedo as well. I remember when CA named this one COTY a couple years back and suddenly you couldn't get a box anywhere.


----------



## _stormin_

I swear, I hate every image sharing site on the internet... Where's a youth when you need one to figure out why a link won't work?


----------



## Piper

_stormin_ said:


> So I've finally got enough time free to get a picture taken, remember my login for Flickr, and was able to get a picture up.
> 
> @Piper must be some kind of mind reader, because I have been eyeing table top cutters and V-Cutters, as I didn't have one in my cutter collection. Never could figure out why I didn't buy one, when I usually jump on accessories like a hobo on a ham sandwich. (Seriously, I have five nice ash trays and only one deck to smoke on, but it's nice not having to shuffle them around!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, love the Le Bijou torpedo as well. I remember when CA named this one COTY a couple years back and suddenly you couldn't get a box anywhere.


Hey @_stormin_ I had no idea you were a photography guy. I just point the iPhone in the general direction of whatever I'm trying to shoot and hope it doesn't wobble too much.

I'm glad you like the cutter. I've had one of these table-top cutters since seeing it on the Sautter YouTube channel a couple of years ago. Enjoy the stogie and have a happy holiday.:smile2:


----------



## Cocker_dude

bobbya08 said:


> Well me and the wife had a ton of errands to run today so I've been gone most of the day. When I got home there was nothing left of my shop. The post lady leaves my mail at my shop when I have packages and no one is here to receive them. The magnitude of this bomb is on another level. I'm speechless, @Cocker_dude went way overboard with his part of our exchange. Thank you brother!!! I don't know what else I can say. I'm completely humbled by your generosity. And the worst part is, he's not done yet apparently. He left a note saying there's more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for the late response. I've been too busy planning my New Years package for you!

I'm glad it arrived safely and remember that there is still one in the air which will detonate today and another one on the launch pad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

@Piper that thing is shiny - very nice!


----------



## JtAv8tor

@pasquale tracking shows delivery was successful, hope everything arrived safely ..... LH026560152US


----------



## blackrabbit

*Mauled by Lion*

Now I know their are Lions in the mountains around here you need to be careful of, but I never realized the eastern variety with red hats were so savage. I have been severely mauled. It will be a long delicious enjoyable recovery. You went well above and beyond @SeanTheEvans, a heartfelt thanks and a very Merry Christmas to you. All new pipe tobacco blends for me and I have only tried a couple of the non-habanos and none of the habanos. I am really looking foward to sampling these. Great sizes for me as well. I am truly grateful and can't stop smiling. I hope you like some of what I sent you as well. It is the most wonderful time of the year!! 
:grin2: :vs_cool:


----------



## Ranger0282

Is there a "Like Everything " button???


----------



## blackrabbit

I meant to post this photo as well but it did not show up in the previous post.


----------



## Hickorynut

blackrabbit said:


> I meant to post this photo as well but it did not show up in the previous post.


Nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Amazing. You'll be enjoying that until next Christmas!


----------



## bobbya08

Part 3 of my exchange with @Cocker_dude. Holy cow brother thanks. I can't wait to try these when I get home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

bobbya08 said:


> Part 3 of my exchange with @Cocker_dude. Holy cow brother thanks. I can't wait to try these when I get home.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We need pics of how he packaged and shipped this... u know for educational and future purposes


----------



## bobbya08

BigPuffer said:


> We need pics of how he packaged and shipped this... u know for educational and future purposes


I'm out of town for the next 3 weeks so my wife opened this and sent pics. Sorry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

bobbya08 said:


> BigPuffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need pics of how he packaged and shipped this... u know for educational and future purposes
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out of town for the next 3 weeks so my wife opened this and sent pics. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lol. It's cool. No worries but wow, you just get home and you're our again?


----------



## bobbya08

BigPuffer said:


> Lol. It's cool. No worries but wow, you just get home and you're our again?


Yep it sucks but it pays the bills.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

@Cocker_dude should've received his package by now. I've tried contacting him but haven't received a response. I hope all is well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> @Cocker_dude should've received his package by now. I've tried contacting him but haven't received a response. I hope all is well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the tracking say?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> What's the tracking say?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It shows it was delivered on the 19th.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocker_dude

My bad...got busy with holidays and completely forgot to post this up. @bobbya08 blew my socks off! Awesome selection and I'm super excited about everything especially the CC's. I'm not very experienced in that area so it should be a good learning experience!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Cocker_dude said:


> My bad...got busy with holidays and completely forgot to post this up. @bobbya08 blew my socks off! Awesome selection and I'm super excited about everything especially the CC's. I'm not very experienced in that area so it should be a good learning experience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There you are lol. I was starting to get worried about you buddy. Glad they made it safe and sound. Merry Christmas and enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> There you are lol. I was starting to get worried about you buddy. Glad they made it safe and sound. Merry Christmas and enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice hit Bobby

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Cocker_dude said:


> My bad...got busy with holidays and completely forgot to post this up. @bobbya08 blew my socks off! Awesome selection and I'm super excited about everything especially the CC's. I'm not very experienced in that area so it should be a good learning experience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Outstanding @bobbya08....10 extra points for the killer coffee! Cocker_dude just entered Nirvana....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

That'll put a smile on your face! Nice one @bobbya08


----------



## JtAv8tor

Very nice indeed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

Freaking boom! Great googlie mooglie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Nicotine, caffeine. After looking at that picture, I'm not gonna sleep tonight. Enjoy!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

From my Xmas X-change BOTL @Westside Threat. going to crack open that beer too!


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> From my Xmas X-change BOTL @Westside Threat. going to crack open that beer too!


You'll enjoy that one brother.....damn fine cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

SoCal Gunner said:


> From my Xmas X-change BOTL @Westside Threat. going to crack open that beer too!


Merry Christmas! Hope you enjoy them


----------



## UBC03

I actually forgot. So I'm guessing others may have too.

Please provide trade feedback to your sender for this trade.. If your one of the guys that got screwed by a noob hit em with a negative. It was a trade/exchange. 

I'll have a rant on this tomorrow. It's Christmas so I'm not gonna do it today. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

Nice thins is people did for others nice gifts, that were apprieciated by those who got. No one got regifted fruit cake.


----------



## _stormin_

UBC03 said:


> Please provide trade feedback to your sender for this trade.. If your one of the guys that got screwed by a noob hit em with a negative. It was a trade/exchange.


Done and done... I completely forgot about the feedback concept. This one was entirely well executed.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Thanks for the feedback reminder @UBC03 I'll do that when i get back to my computer.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Sent and, received. 
Great job on this Dino. Everyone that participated should have received a Lowes card to help repair the damage.


----------



## WABOOM

Feedback done.
Thank you for hosting


----------



## UBC03

This went pretty smooth.. Hope everyone got what they wanted..

Kudos to the established members and a special atta boy to the noobs for making this a great exchange.. All noobs except @pasquale and @Robert Fouch who did not come through with their end of the exchange. Deliveries where verified, multiple pms sent, personal messages left. Still it seems as it was a hit and run.. Especially heinous during the holiday exchange. Who the hell does this? What kinda person agrees to a freakin Christmas exchange, gets a gift, nice ones I'm guessing since it was @JtAv8tor and @TCstr8 ... I made an exception for noobs because I didn't think anyone would bend someone over in a Christmas exchange .. 
@Robert Fouch was logged in on 12/12 that's after he received his package.. WTF
@pasquale 12/06 after his was shipped.. I hope Canadian customs beat you senseless on taxes..

If anyone sees these guys in other forums (since I doubt they'll be back on puff) let em know that the douche bag tag follows you wherever you go.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

UBC03 said:


> This went pretty smooth.. Hope everyone got what they wanted..
> 
> Kudos to the established members and a special atta boy to the noobs for making this a great exchange.. All noobs except @pasquale and @Robert Fouch who did not come through with their end of the exchange. Deliveries where verified, multiple pms sent, personal messages left. Still it seems as it was a hit and run.. Especially heinous during the holiday exchange. Who the hell does this? What kinda person agrees to a freakin Christmas exchange, gets a gift, nice ones I'm guessing since it was @JtAv8tor and @TCstr8 ... I made an exception for noobs because I didn't think anyone would bend someone over in a Christmas exchange ..
> @Robert Fouch was logged in on 12/12 that's after he received his package.. WTF
> @pasquale 12/06 after his was shipped.. I hope Canadian customs beat you senseless on taxes..
> 
> If anyone sees these guys in other forums (since I doubt they'll be back on puff) let em know that the douche bag tag follows you wherever you go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You did a noble thing Dino but as always there are those who become the Herpes Virus among us...this is unconscionable at the very least and if or when I catch them they will be tatoo'd forever as a scumbag...period. Hard to cast a wide brush and not include newbs for things like this but I've seen it all to often....anything on a Forum should be vetted because human nature being what it is....scumbags just are drawn to stuff like this...it's their nature to deceive and take advantage. I would almost encourage that there be an equity deposit on such things that when a program starts that when it's over...everybody gets their deposit back who participated. For those Brothers who got ripped off...I feel terrible for you and if these scumbags return I'll ensure they are unable to join in on ANYTHING...all they can so is read posts at best...if they post it will be edited. While I want to ban them I am not given that authority to do so but I can ensure censure.


----------



## TCstr8

@UBC03 did an awesome job with this and it was great to see everyone giving/receiving some awesome sticks/stuff.

Obviously, getting stiffed sucks but it is what it is. I'm happy it was me rather than a noob, as I've been around here long enough to know that it in no way represents 99.9% of the members here.

Looking forward to losing some more sticks in the Super Bowl squares. Haha.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

Sucks you guys got burned. Karmas a b though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cigary

Edited for content


----------



## Hickorynut

release the hounds........


----------



## Kidvegas

Great Job as always Dino! Feedback sent for our good BOTL @Cigary

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

@Cigary @UBC03 @pasquale

I said from the start of initiating contact with Dino over this that my concern was that you were okay.

I think that your health is foremost, and do not wish my gift to you returned. Take your time to heal, and then send what you intended to send when you can.

We all make mistakes and all the mods here do and outstanding job at protecting the community. I would much rather see you continue in the community and given the new information I feel that there would be no ill feelings from anybody. I can't speak for all but I can say I relieved to know that you are well and on a path to recovering is more important to me than a gift.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Guess my whole point in the above post is that we all have had times in our lives when something has not according to plan, and we have all had times where we have needed a break, I was quick to judge as the signs were there of being stiffed.

I am asking all to give @pasquale a fair chance to show that this was the case. That is my Christmas wish from the group here, I appreciate the great protectiveness of all the mods. And I hope that we can also show how forgiving we can be given light of the information presented.


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> Guess my whole point in the above post is that we all have had times in our lives when something has not according to plan, and we have all had times where we have needed a break, I was quick to judge as the signs were there of being stiffed.
> 
> I am asking all to give @pasquale a fair chance to show that this was the case. That is my Christmas wish from the group here, I appreciate the great protectiveness of all the mods. And I hope that we can also show how forgiving we can be given light of the information presented.


Understandable.. Sh#t happens that supersedes anything that we do here.

I do protect this forum and it's members to the best of my ability. I've seen so many hit and run noobs that I've grown a little tired of it.

When everything is straightened out I'll be the first to forgive and welcome @pasquale back into the family.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

pasquale said:


> Thanks for your email Gary.
> 
> Everyone, I'm sorry I've been indisposed. I know it looks like I was going for a freebie. I've been active on multiple forums for years, and never ripped off or misled a single person, and have been in great standings with all of them.
> 
> With that said, I received an email from Gary a few moments ago. I suffered a serious heart attack a few weeks ago, and had to undergo emergency surgery. I have not been at the office to pick up my gift, nor have I been able to send mine.
> 
> Please see the screen shots below. I will be sending my gift to JT, along with returning his to prove that I would never under any circumstances, rip anyone off.
> 
> With that said, I will be posting the tracking numbers for both as soon as they're posted, and posting to confirm they were delivered. I would appreciate JT proving he received both, and that will be my last post.
> 
> I appreciate and respect protecting fellow BOTL, and how it must look not getting a reply from me, but once somebody figured my email, that's not the way to write your first email.
> 
> I understand one member doesn't reflect a whole group, but I do feel that the waters have now been soured, I will do what I can to prove I wasn't trying to hurt such an excellent and upstanding member like JT, and then I shall say goodbye.
> 
> View attachment 174313
> View attachment 174321
> View attachment 174329
> View attachment 174337
> View attachment 174345
> View attachment 174353
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First of all I am not unsympathetic to those who go through health issues... I have gone through three heart attacks... Three stent placements and was able to make phone calls and emails within a couple of days... I also had friends and relatives that I directed to continue to keep in touch with all of my obligations. So it's not as if I am not sympathetic because I have been through the same thing that you had on 3 different occasions. My thoughts are as follows... Had I not sent you my email how long would it have taken for you to respond until there was an indirect threat as to exposing you? You are very lucky that there are good people on here who will give you second and third chances... Don't count me as one of them because I have seen this nonsense for decades but if they are willing to forgive you then it's totally not worth my while to continue in this endeavor to protect others. As of this writing I desire no association with you and it's completely up to you if you think you can rebuild the reputation on here... I can live with my choices.... you're the one with a harder job to fix what you broke.

I'm positive that you are not appreciative of my email as you were just caught and somehow think that you can just brush over this with a casual I'm sorry ... if you truly want to fix this then you do whatever it takes to repair this... I know what I would do... Do you? Your "fix" seems to run off.... explain to me the nobility in that?


----------



## pasquale

Cigary said:


> First of all I am not unsympathetic to those who go through health issues... I have gone through three heart attacks... Three stent placements and was able to make phone calls and emails within a couple of days... I also had friends and relatives that I directed to continue to keep in touch with all of my obligations. So it's not as if I am not sympathetic because I have been through the same thing that you had on 3 different occasions. My thoughts are as follows... Had I not sent you my email how long would it have taken for you to respond until there was an indirect threat as to exposing you? You are very lucky that there are good people on here who will give you second and third chances... Don't count me as one of them because I have seen this nonsense for decades but if they are willing to forgive you then it's totally not worth my while to continue in this endeavor to protect others. As of this writing I desire no association with you and it's completely up to you if you think you can rebuild the reputation on here... I can live with my choices.... you're the one with a harder job to fix what you broke.
> 
> I'm positive that you are not appreciative of my email as you were just caught and somehow think that you can just brush over this with a casual I'm sorry ... if you truly want to fix this then you do whatever it takes to repair this... I know what I would do... Do you? Your "fix" seems to run off.... explain to me the nobility in that?


This was my first, we were all scared especially my wife and she's been protective. Her and my assistant at the office have been dealing with everything that doesn't need my direct attention as the doctor told us that I'm supposed to stay as low stress as possible, and Tapatalk was not something on the list that required attention.

I did not intend to break any obligations at any time, but yes, my family, my health, and my work absolutely supersede your opinion Gary.

With your vigilantism, demeanour, and pessimism, I have no volition whatsoever to "fix" this relationship and continue to be a part of this community. Hopefully this experience will teach you to approach similar circumstances in the future, more cordial, and diplomatic like Dino did. You are, after all, a moderator here, an ambassador for the group as a whole, and should lead by example... however since you take pride in how you've approached this, in simply reinforces the sentiment I shared in my earlier post today, apologizing to every member in the community.

Your threatening email only brought this issue to the forefront of my mind sooner, but all you did was expedite the inevitable (and also cause me to choose to return JT's gifts, and leave the community). I intend to leave here without the reputation of being a scammer, and nothing more.

My wife has screen shot part of JT's gifts which I have posted here, and I will also include receipts to show proof of payment with date of purchase with my shipment to him for the other gifts, these gifts are specific things that JT told me he likes, and wanted, to remove any doubt that I'm doubling back as a reaction to your email. You google searched my email address, and found posts on a forum for a truck community I haven't been a part of in many years, and saw what other accounts I have on tapatalk (none of which I've been present on since before this issue). Your threats were not intimidating, they were offensive, short-sighted, and a gross misrepresentation of what this forum is, or at least what I thought it was.

As I said, I will complete this trade, return the original gift, and be gone. Let's end this conversation on that note, as I hold you in a very similar regard to the one that you hold me, but for obviously very different reasons.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

pasquale said:


> This was my first, we were all scared especially my wife and she's been protective. Her and my assistant at the office have been dealing with everything that doesn't need my direct attention as the doctor told us that I'm supposed to stay as low stress as possible, and Tapatalk was not something on the list that required attention.
> 
> I did not intend to break any obligations at any time, but yes, my family, my health, and my work absolutely supersede your opinion Gary.
> 
> With your vigilantism, demeanour, and pessimism, I have no volition whatsoever to "fix" this relationship and continue to be a part of this community. Hopefully this experience will teach you to approach similar circumstances in the future, more cordial, and diplomatic like Dino did. You are, after all, a moderator here, an ambassador for the group as a whole, and should lead by example... however since you take pride in how you've approached this, in simply reinforces the sentiment I shared in my earlier post today, apologizing to every member in the community.
> 
> Your threatening email only brought this issue to the forefront of my mind sooner, but all you did was expedite the inevitable (and also cause me to choose to return JT's gifts, and leave the community). I intend to leave here without the reputation of being a scammer, and nothing more.
> 
> My wife has screen shot part of JT's gifts which I have posted here, and I will also include receipts to show proof of payment with date of purchase with my shipment to him for the other gifts, these gifts are specific things that JT told me he likes, and wanted, to remove any doubt that I'm doubling back as a reaction to your email. You google searched my email address, and found posts on a forum for a truck community I haven't been a part of in many years, and saw what other accounts I have on tapatalk (none of which I've been present on since before this issue). Your threats were not intimidating, they were offensive, short-sighted, and a gross misrepresentation of what this forum is, or at least what I thought it was.
> 
> As I said, I will complete this trade, return the original gift, and be gone. Let's end this conversation on that note, as I hold you in a very similar regard to the one that you hold me, but for obviously very different reasons.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sir, I am sorry to hear you've experienced health problems and trust from your posts that you are feeling better now.

Yet I find it difficult to accept your indignation over a situation of your own creation as justified, whether created willingly or not. By your own admission you've been in recovery for several weeks, yet failed to consider this obligation important enough to address until @*Cigary* tracked you down. Even a simple one or two sentence post explaining the delay would have sufficed. As for your doctor's directive, I hardly think that would have been terribly stressful, certainly not nearly so stressful as the obvious and inevitable outcome of ignoring your commitment.

Exchanges such as this are based on each member's word of honor. Regardless of the cause for the delay, it would seem that someone who values their reputation here would have shown more concern for it before allowing circumstances to reach this juncture. In other words, excuses are merely excuses when offered after-the-fact. Reasons hold more water when explained without prompting. And there's the rub for me.

Regardless of your feelings about @*Cigary*'s email, posting your screenshot of it is a rules violation of the highest order, particularly when intended to create an inflammatory situation and compounded by chastising him for taking action which appeared fully justified due to your own inaction at the time. Other members' pleas for forgiveness and your stated voluntary exit once the obligation is resolved notwithstanding, remaining an active member here may ultimately not have been an option open to you once the question of your status going forward was discussed and decided among the full team of Puff moderators. I am inclined to think it would not, particularly given the tone of your response.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

I can really feel the Christmas Spirit now!

Let the warmth and love from this forum keep all of us cozy and safe throughout the Holidays


----------



## SeanTheEvans

I'll start with an apology, because I haven't posted what I received from @*blackrabbit* yet...

I too have been busy :nod:
...except I think it's just that I avoid some tasks like the plague for no particular reason, and posting pictures in this thread became one such task >
(Not that I'm not extremely thankful for what I received!) :vs_rocking_banana:

So I come home, and the BOX itself is FANTASTIC :dude:










I open it up - and more CHRISTMAS JOY! Also: $500 :whoo:











Included were, straight up, the BEST Chocolates I've ever had in my LIFE. :first:










And to boot - some cigars that are exactly the size I smoke! eace:
You might be surprised how rare it is that I receive cigars that I will actually light on fire, given that anything over 5" is considered "extremely large" IMO. I have not time for such things. Andrew hit the nail on the head here and sent me a whole slew of stogies to smoke in style! :ss










So thanks again, sorry for the late posting, a late Merry Christmas, and early Happy New Year to All! :yo:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

seantheevans said:


> i can really feel the christmas spirit now!
> 
> Let the warmth and love from this forum keep all of us cozy and safe throughout the holidays


lmao,


----------

